# Grazie persa...



## Old fay (4 Novembre 2008)

..per avermi stimolata a scrivere. Periodo di pigrizia sicuramente, e pieno di eventi che mi attanagliano, non lasciandomi il tempo per respirare, per primo il lavoro, poi la famiglia e poi lui, ho una doppia vita, difficile attualmente da gestire, ma ce la faremo!!! Perchè in questa sezione? Del resto palerò poi, intanto ieri ho aggiornato Persa che gentilmente ha chiesto mie notizie...Il problema è la moglie. Nonostante io abbia conosciuto i figli ultra ventenni, e occasionalmente li frequenti, con me sono carinissimi, la moglie ha assolutamente vietato che io li veda. Dentro casa il clima è pessimo. I figli stanno soffrendo, lui quando va a cena scappa subito via per evitare litigi, peccato, aveva fatto tanto da questa estate per uscire allo scoperto, raccontare tutto e finalmente poter vivere la sua vita alla luce del sole con me. So che si tratta di gelosia, ma cavolo, lei era abituata oramai, sono 20 anni che sa che lui non la ama più. E adesso perchè? Perchè adesso lui è stato sincero. Le donne, alcune, le mogli, preferiscono l'ipocrisia piuttosto che una sana verità. Lui ovviamnete non tocca l'argomento ma soffre. Non pensavo un tale casino..speriamo che riusciremo a superare anche questa, di ostacoli ne abbiamo ovviamente, ma più lui che non io paradossalmente. Ciao a tutti e...grazie Persa! Fay!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Fay benritrovata!

Ti ho pensata tantissimo!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

La tua vicenda, perdonami, è incommentabile (ti dissi TRE ANNI FA che il vero problema era la moglie!!))

Pero' sono felice da matti che sei tornata!!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

come la moglie? ma non era uscito di casa e viveva con l'amante? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao Fay!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

no, poi nel mentre aveva lasciato l'amante, per stare con Fay, solo che guarda caso adesso il problema è la moglie....!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, poi nel mentre aveva lasciato l'amante, per stare con Fay, solo che guarda caso adesso il problema è la moglie....!


anche io sono un problema per mio marito, in effetti...
e te pensa che non mi sono fatta mancare niente, nel senso che sono pure amante.. però il ruolo di moglie non riesco a dismetterlo.
son cose... a dirla tutta non mi capacito mica del perché (sono seria)


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io sono un problema per mio marito, in effetti...
> e te pensa che non mi sono fatta mancare niente, nel senso che sono pure amante.. però il ruolo di moglie non riesco a dismetterlo.
> son cose... a dirla tutta non mi capacito mica del perché (sono seria)


 a me sembra che ti leghi ancora molto a tuo marito e viceversa.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che ti leghi ancora molto a tuo marito e viceversa.


è un rapporto malato in ogni senso, ormai.
cosa ci lega? boh.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un rapporto malato in ogni senso, ormai.
> cosa ci lega? boh.


 la volta scorsa hai descritto un momento di vita in famiglia con tuo figlio ...come credono ce ne siano spesso .sarà malato ma rimane il rapporto più importante della tua vita
magari le cose cambieranno ma rimarrà una costante ,una parte di te


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la volta scorsa hai descritto un momento di vita in famiglia con tuo figlio ...come credono ce ne siano spesso .sarà malato ma rimane il rapporto più importante della tua vita
> magari le cose cambieranno ma rimarrà una costante ,una parte di te


certo, per questo dicevo che i figli sono l'insieme.


----------



## Old fay (4 Novembre 2008)

No scusate, vogliamo parlare di moglie? Io sono moglissima e pure rompicoglioni!!! Bella facci tosta, vero? Sono forse matta? Io credo che noi mogli siamo un pò come madri per i nostri mariti, per esempio io adesso sto aiutandolo a sistemarsi la sua casa e mi incazzerei come una iena se un'altra ci mettesse becco, nel frattempo il mio amante sta sistemando la sua di casa e vuole sia io ad aiutarlo e non la moglie...Grazie per il bentornata...grazie veri, anna a, grazie a tutte. La moglie lui la tradiva da 18 anni con la compagna. Il rapporto era finito ma restava in casa per i figli. Poi un anno fa quasi è uscito di casa ma con la compagna non è mai andato a vivere perchè nel frattempo ero arrivata io. Io credo ceh la moglie offrendogli la casa avesse in mente forse, visto che con la compagna dopo 18 anni le cose non erano poi decollate, forse di riavvicinarsi a lui, ma colpo di scena, arrivo io, lui confessa tutto e...lei viene spiazzata, e adesso pure gelosa per i figli e voleva addirittura aiutarlo a sistemare la sua nuova casa...ma, ma ma..Però io lo faccio con mio marito. Solo che mio marito non ha una donna fissa. Si, betornata, ma che casino!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No scusate, vogliamo parlare di moglie? Io sono moglissima e pure rompicoglioni!!! Bella facci tosta, vero? Sono forse matta? Io credo che noi mogli siamo un pò come madri per i nostri mariti, per esempio io adesso sto aiutandolo a sistemarsi la sua casa e mi incazzerei come una iena se un'altra ci mettesse becco, nel frattempo il mio amante sta sistemando la sua di casa e vuole sia io ad aiutarlo e non la moglie...Grazie per il bentornata...grazie veri, anna a, grazie a tutte. La moglie lui la tradiva da 18 anni con la compagna. Il rapporto era finito ma restava in casa per i figli. Poi un anno fa quasi è uscito di casa ma con la compagna non è mai andato a vivere perchè nel frattempo ero arrivata io. Io credo ceh la moglie offrendogli la casa avesse in mente forse, visto che con la compagna dopo 18 anni le cose non erano poi decollate, forse di riavvicinarsi a lui, ma colpo di scena, arrivo io, lui confessa tutto e...lei viene spiazzata, e adesso pure gelosa per i figli e voleva addirittura aiutarlo a sistemare la sua nuova casa...ma, ma ma..Però io lo faccio con mio marito. Solo che mio marito non ha una donna fissa. Si, betornata, ma che casino!!!


arrivo a dirti che ti capisco... non per niente dicevo che i ruoli sono la parte più dura da dismettere.
anche io continuo a fare la moglie, nonostante ormai la parte non mi si addica se non per la componente logistica e pratica, unita all'affetto.
a dirla tutta è nell'altro ruolo che mi sento fuori posto e insomma che gran casino anche da me, Fay...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Fay, ben tornata!

Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma... fammi capire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu hai mollato tuo marito???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E lui ha mollato le appendici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cribbio Fay!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non l'avrei mai detto!
Complimentoni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mmmm... chissà che Natale movimentato!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche io sono un problema per mio marito, in effetti...
> e te pensa che non mi sono fatta mancare niente, nel senso che sono pure amante.. però il ruolo di moglie non riesco a dismetterlo.
> *son cose... a dirla tutta non mi capacito mica del perché (sono seria*)


 
se lo so!
Io su certe cose mi sono fatta una ragione. Sono così e basta!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No scusate, vogliamo parlare di moglie? Io sono moglissima e pure rompicoglioni!!! Bella facci tosta, vero? Sono forse matta? Io credo che noi mogli siamo un pò come madri per i nostri mariti, per esempio io adesso sto aiutandolo a sistemarsi la sua casa e mi incazzerei come una iena se un'altra ci mettesse becco, nel frattempo il mio amante sta sistemando la sua di casa e vuole sia io ad aiutarlo e non la moglie...Grazie per il bentornata...grazie veri, anna a, grazie a tutte. La moglie lui la tradiva da 18 anni con la compagna. Il rapporto era finito ma restava in casa per i figli. Poi un anno fa quasi è uscito di casa ma con la compagna non è mai andato a vivere perchè nel frattempo ero arrivata io. *Io credo ceh la moglie offrendogli la casa* avesse in mente forse, visto che con la compagna dopo 18 anni le cose non erano poi decollate, forse di riavvicinarsi a lui, ma colpo di scena, arrivo io, lui confessa tutto e...lei viene spiazzata, e adesso pure gelosa per i figli e voleva addirittura aiutarlo a sistemare la sua nuova casa...ma, ma ma..Però io lo faccio con mio marito. Solo che mio marito non ha una donna fissa. Si, betornata, ma che casino!!!


a ton amis (il tuo amico in piemontese) piacciono ricche, eh....!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> arrivo a dirti che ti capisco... non per niente dicevo che i ruoli sono la parte più dura da dismettere.
> anche io continuo a fare la moglie, nonostante ormai la parte non mi si addica se non per la componente logistica e pratica, unita all'affetto.
> a dirla tutta è nell'altro ruolo che mi sento fuori posto e insomma che gran casino anche da me, Fay...


 
Anna, se posso: ma tu l'amante lo ami? Cosa vi lega?

(è la versione alternata rispetto alla domanda che fanno sempre a me...)


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Fay, ben tornata!
> 
> Ma...
> 
> ...


 
Lupe' sei distratta! Leggi bene!!


----------



## Old matilde (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No scusate, vogliamo parlare di moglie? Io sono moglissima e pure rompicoglioni!!! Bella facci tosta, vero? Sono forse matta? Io credo che noi mogli siamo un pò come madri per i nostri mariti, per esempio io adesso sto aiutandolo a sistemarsi la sua casa e mi incazzerei come una iena se un'altra ci mettesse becco, nel frattempo il mio amante sta sistemando la sua di casa e vuole sia io ad aiutarlo e non la moglie...Grazie per il bentornata...grazie veri, anna a, grazie a tutte. La moglie lui la tradiva da 18 anni con la compagna. Il rapporto era finito ma restava in casa per i figli. Poi un anno fa quasi è uscito di casa ma con la compagna non è mai andato a vivere perchè nel frattempo ero arrivata io. Io credo ceh la moglie offrendogli la casa avesse in mente forse, visto che con la compagna dopo 18 anni le cose non erano poi decollate, forse di riavvicinarsi a lui, ma colpo di scena, arrivo io, lui confessa tutto e...lei viene spiazzata, e adesso pure gelosa per i figli e voleva addirittura aiutarlo a sistemare la sua nuova casa...ma, ma ma..Però io lo faccio con mio marito. Solo che mio marito non ha una donna fissa. Si, betornata, ma che casino!!!





Anna A ha detto:


> arrivo a dirti che ti capisco... non per niente dicevo che i ruoli sono la parte più dura da dismettere.
> anche io continuo a fare la moglie, nonostante ormai la parte non mi si addica se non per la componente logistica e pratica, unita all'affetto.
> a dirla tutta è nell'altro ruolo che mi sento fuori posto e insomma che gran casino anche da me, Fay...


Scusatemi Fay ed Anna A:
non trovo corretto questo voler sostenere qualsiasi ruolo moglie, amante, controllo di doppie case e doppi sentimenti, tritare questi uomini perchè devono scegliere, perchè conducono rapporti malati ma comunque fanno comodo perchè deboli? perchè hanno bisogno di un punto di riferimento e voi lo siete? non siete voi che alimentate caos sentimentali e di ruolo? per favore non cantemela che è per i figli, ma fatemi capire. Questi mariti e amanti mi sembrano dei burattini!


----------



## Bruja (4 Novembre 2008)

*Fay*

Spero tu non me ne vorrai per quello che sto per scrivere, ma l'amicizia e la simpatia non possono tuttavia far tacere certe evidenze:

quote=fay;426561]No scusate, vogliamo parlare di moglie? Io sono moglissima e pure rompicoglioni!!! Bella facci tosta, vero? Sono forse matta? Io credo che noi mogli siamo un pò come madri per i nostri mariti, per esempio io adesso sto aiutandolo a sistemarsi la sua casa e mi incazzerei come una iena se un'altra ci mettesse becco Come vedi é difficile levarsi di dosso quella sensazione di "imprimatur" che ogni moglie sente per il marito., nel frattempo il mio amante sta sistemando la sua di casa e vuole sia io ad aiutarlo e non la moglie...questo depone a favore di lui che si impone, ma lei certamente avrebbe voluto fare come fai tu.Grazie per il bentornata...grazie veri, anna a, grazie a tutte. La moglie lui la tradiva da 18 anni con la compagna. Il rapporto era finito ma restava in casa per i figli. Poi un anno fa quasi è uscito di casa ma con la compagna non è mai andato a vivere perchè nel frattempo ero arrivata io. Rammento bene quel passaggio e se non sbaglio si sperò che tutto andasse in porto felicemente Io credo che la moglie offrendogli la casa avesse in mente forse, visto che con la compagna dopo 18 anni le cose non erano poi decollate, forse di riavvicinarsi a lui,era un pensiero possibile e probabile ma colpo di scena, arrivo io, lui confessa tutto e...lei viene spiazzata,e mi pare fosse logico e adesso pure gelosa per i figli é raro che una madre abbia piacere che i suoi figli abbiano buoni rapporti e frequentazioni con l'amante del marito almeno finché i rapporti non siano chiariti e rasserenati e voleva addirittura aiutarlo a sistemare la sua nuova casa...ma, ma ma.....Però io lo faccio con mio marito.appunto, ma, ma, ma... Solo che mio marito non ha una donna fissa.Hai comunque detto che non le faresti mettere becco... Si, bentornata, ma che casino!!![/quote]
Concordo, bentornata, sì sei in un bel casino e... in fondo era più che prevedibile. Sai, alla fine i rapporti sono sempre e comunque come LUI é riuscito ad impostarli... lei ha sopportato 18 anni l'altra, oggi forse ha deciso di smettere di subire anche a costo di essere irragionevole. Ripeto, lei baglia e mi spiace, ma non le addosso nessuna croce colpevolista, la realtà di questa coppia andava chiarita prima del tuo arrivo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti si legge sempre con piacere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lupe' sei distratta! Leggi bene!!


Mh?


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Non è cambiato nulla, Lupe'.

Lui è sempre sposato. E l'amante ventennale è in un cassetto pronta a riesplodere come un pop - up, appena la moglie - come ostacolo - va al bagno!


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

posso avere due pop up?


----------



## La Lupa (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere due pop up?


Zitta tu, e vai a pettinarti!
Guarda come sei in disordine!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... *Vere* scusa... ma... e tutto quel fare e disfare case?


----------



## Old fay (4 Novembre 2008)

No veri, la moglie non vive più con lui e lui chiederà a breve la separazione. Non è un ostacolo perchè lui alla fine fa come vuole tant'è che l'ha messa out dalla sua nuova casa e lei gli ha detto che non ci metterà mai più piede. L'amante ex oramai sa tutto prima no, prima si crogiolava nel dubbio forse, adesso lui esplicitamente le ha detto che ama un'altra, che è finita, ed io so che è così. Comunque quoto Matilde...!!! come vedi veri sono io la prima ad essere molto lontana dalla separazioen ceh sento sempre di più non volere, ma non per mio marito, per me.


----------



## Old matilde (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No veri, la moglie non vive più con lui e lui chiederà a breve la separazione. Non è un ostacolo perchè lui alla fine fa come vuole tant'è che l'ha messa out dalla sua nuova casa e lei gli ha detto che non ci metterà mai più piede. L'amante ex oramai sa tutto prima no, prima si crogiolava nel dubbio forse, adesso lui esplicitamente le ha detto che ama un'altra, che è finita, ed io so che è così. Comunque quoto Matilde...!!! come vedi veri *sono io la prima ad essere molto lontana dalla separazioen* ceh sento sempre di più non volere, ma non per mio marito, per me.








 eh? 
il tuo amante lo sà?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No veri, la moglie non vive più con lui e lui chiederà a breve la separazione. Non è un ostacolo perchè lui alla fine fa come vuole tant'è che l'ha messa out dalla sua nuova casa e lei gli ha detto che non ci metterà mai più piede. L'amante ex oramai sa tutto prima no, prima si crogiolava nel dubbio forse, adesso lui esplicitamente le ha detto che ama un'altra, che è finita, ed io so che è così. Comunque quoto Matilde...!!! come vedi veri *sono io la prima ad essere molto lontana dalla separazioen ceh sento sempre di più non volere, ma non per mio marito, per me*.


 ciao bella!!!
Come va?
vedo che i passi avanti sono molti e per me, che sapevo della di lui scelta, parliamo ovviamente della parte sottolineata!!!
PArliamone, và!


----------



## Old amarax (4 Novembre 2008)

*bentornata fay!*

Anche io ti ho ritrovata con piacere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedo che i casini sono ancora in atto e di questo mi dispiace.
Non ho capito la tua affermazione riguardo al fatto che non vuoi la separazione da tuo marito. .. ti leggerò spero nei prossimi giorni.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna, se posso: ma tu l'amante lo ami? Cosa vi lega?
> 
> (è la versione alternata rispetto alla domanda che fanno sempre a me...)


e no. non lo amo. sto ancora cercando il modo di togliermi dal cuore l'unico vero mio amore.
al mio amante mi lega il fatto che mi ha guarita quando stavo così male da non stare più in piedi e per me questo conta più di mille belle parole.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Scusatemi Fay ed Anna A:
> non trovo corretto questo voler sostenere qualsiasi ruolo moglie, amante, controllo di doppie case e doppi sentimenti, tritare questi uomini perchè devono scegliere, perchè conducono rapporti malati ma comunque fanno comodo perchè deboli? perchè hanno bisogno di un punto di riferimento e voi lo siete? non siete voi che alimentate caos sentimentali e di ruolo? per favore non cantemela che è per i figli, ma fatemi capire. Questi mariti e amanti mi sembrano dei burattini!


capisco che non puoi capire ma ti posso assicurare che si innescano dei meccanismi così assurdi, a volte, che nemmeno chi li vive riesce a spiegarseli se non con il fatto che è sicuro come è sicuro che esiste l'acqua, che siamo degli svitati.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No veri, la moglie non vive più con lui e lui chiederà a breve la separazione. Non è un ostacolo perchè lui alla fine fa come vuole tant'è che l'ha messa out dalla sua nuova casa e lei gli ha detto che non ci metterà mai più piede. L'amante ex oramai sa tutto prima no, prima si crogiolava nel dubbio forse, adesso lui esplicitamente le ha detto che ama un'altra, che è finita, ed io so che è così. Comunque quoto Matilde...!!! come vedi veri sono io la prima ad essere molto lontana dalla separazioen ceh sento sempre di più non volere, ma non per mio marito, per me.


Ciao Fay,
bello leggere tue notizie... incasinate sì... ma altrimenti nn saresti tu!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io ribadisco che faccio il tifo per tuo marito!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere due pop up?


no ma se vuoi ci ho uno Zeitgeist!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e no. non lo amo. *sto ancora cercando il modo di togliermi dal cuore l'unico vero mio amore.*
> al mio amante mi lega il fatto che mi ha guarita quando stavo così male da non stare più in piedi e per me questo conta più di mille belle parole.


Ho letto oggi una bella frase: L'amore vive delle cose che non ritornano...quanta verità!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho letto oggi una bella frase: L'amore vive delle cose che non ritornano...quanta verità!


vero... è proprio così. soprattutto quando tutto si spezza in un botto...
resti come senza aria...


----------



## Old fay (4 Novembre 2008)

Vado a ninna ho avuto una giornata pesante. il mio matrimonio è finito, di questo sono certa, così come quello del mio compagno...si tratta di aggiustare le sbafature adesso...!!! Notte!


----------



## Old matilde (4 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisco che non puoi capire ma ti posso assicurare che si innescano dei meccanismi così assurdi, a volte, che nemmeno chi li vive riesce a spiegarseli se non con il fatto che è sicuro come è sicuro che esiste l'acqua, che siamo degli svitati.


... mi viene da piangere, senza un perchè (o forse si)


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Vado a ninna ho avuto una giornata pesante. il mio matrimonio è finito, di questo sono certa, così come quello del mio compagno...si tratta di aggiustare le sbafature adesso...!!! Notte!


 
dettagli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio bella!


----------



## Old fay (5 Novembre 2008)

Che dettagli vuoi???????????


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

No, nel senso che sono dettagli quello che è ancora da mettere a posto perché tu e il tuo Anziano Amore andiate insieme nel tramonto...quisquilie, pinzellacchere!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho letto oggi una bella frase: L'amore vive delle cose che non ritornano...quanta verità!


 
Beh... più che vivere resta in catalessi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

posso avere due pinzellacchere?


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere due pinzellacchere?


 
Sono rimaste solo un paio di quisquiglie non proprio di giornata... possono andare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nordica (5 Novembre 2008)

quisquiglie : cosa di nessuna o di poca importanza


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono rimaste solo un paio di quisquiglie non proprio di giornata... possono andare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora torno un'altra volta  , grazie


----------



## Old fay (5 Novembre 2008)

Oddio, direi proprio di no, che catalessi...in un anno è cambiato tutto in modo sconvolgente, ancora dobbiamo riprenderci...non sapete come stiamo. Comunque è difficile spiegarlo qui ed ogni volta mi trovo a dover giustificare ed insistere per spiegare ciò che invece è molto naturale, un percorso lungo e con molte difficoltà, ma che con i suoi tempi sta avviandosi verso la soluzione finale. Purtroppo a 60 anni e con un vissuto importante alle spalle le cose non si fanno inun giorno, lo stesso vale per me.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Oddio, direi proprio di no, che catalessi...in un anno è cambiato tutto in modo sconvolgente, ancora dobbiamo riprenderci...non sapete come stiamo. Comunque è difficile spiegarlo qui ed ogni volta mi trovo a dover giustificare ed insistere per spiegare ciò che invece è molto naturale, un percorso lungo e con molte difficoltà, ma che con i suoi tempi sta avviandosi verso *la soluzione finale*. Purtroppo a 60 anni e con un vissuto importante alle spalle le cose non si fanno inun giorno, lo stesso vale per me.


Scusa l'humor nero, ma intendete gasare i due coniugi e l'ex amante?!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere due pinzellacchere?


eccallà!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

Verena:   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' ammetto, e' venuta bene


----------



## Verena67 (5 Novembre 2008)

grazie, grazie...!


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2008)

Come diceva una vecchia canzone del povero Umberto Bindi..."di coraggio non si muore...." chissà perchè mi vene da pensarla spesso questa frase, e in diverse occasioni....!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2008)

Bentornata Fay...sono contenta di sentirti così allegra.
Tutto considerato la tua storia è la prova che il "matriarcato" non è mai tramontato..insomma tra mogli, ex mogli, ex amanti, mi pare tutta una storia al femminile!!!


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2008)

Bè Iris, una donna è uscita dal nostro cammino 6 mesi fa. L'altra è la madre dei Suoi figli e come tale credo che resterà, ma i rapporti con Lui sono inesistenti, e se ci sono finiscono sempre con scazzi e insulti da parte di entrambi. Matriarcato epr modo di dire, anche io resterò nella vita di mio marito se non altro per i figli, e l'economia domestica...ciao Iris.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Scusa, ma non capisco una cosa.

Perché ti ostini a "mappare" questa geografia che muta di momento in momento?! (e non ci credo manco se lo vedo che con la ex non ha piu' contatti!).

Siete in una situazione in cui ciascuno fa quel che vuole! Ottimale, per certi versi, no?

Lui alla sua età non ci pensa proprio a stravolgersi con divorzi e separazioni, o rotture, o qualunque scelta DEFINITIVA, e perché dovrebbe?!

La moglie, di riffa o di raffa, accetta,a patto che la vostra storia non diventi troppo ufficiale (e come darle torto!).

Tuo marito - a parte qualche distrazione estemporanea - accetta da ANNI che tu stia con un altro pubblicamente.

Insomma, dov'è il problema?! Perché ostinarsi e arrabbiarsi per qualcosa che, palesemente, è del tutto funzionale alle esigenze di tutti?!

(l'etica è un'altra cosa, specie rispetto ai figli, e sai che lo dico con affetto...!)


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2008)

*veri cara...*

Mi sembra che sia tu a non capire, ma evidentemente forse non era così che ti auguarvi il finale, non so se per motivi etici morali o religiosi, non so. Ma non fa nulla. La ex non la sente più perchè dovrebbe se oramai ha scelto di stare con me? E se fosse me lo direbbe stanne certa, come ha sempre fatto. Deve anzi restituirle dei mobili che lei gli ha fatto chiedere da parte di un'amica...sentirla vorrebbe dire tornare con lei, avere un rapporto normale cosa che oramai dopo tutto quello che è accaduto non avrebbe più senso. E' finita. Dalla moglie lui avrà la separazione, è quello che vuole, così come poter vivere con me ed i miei figli, casomai sono io a non volerlo per il momento perchè non mi va di lasicare la mia casa, ma nei programmi c'è anche questo desiderio. Non vedo il problema, siamo una delle tante coppie che ha avuto il coraggio di osare e che con non poche difficoltà sta cercando di non scontentare nessuno, meno che mai noi stessi. Non sarà facile ripeto, ma lo vogliamo. Credo che tu veri non abbia ben chiara la situazione, ma ripeto non fa nulla.


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2008)

*Fay*

Adesso ho capito. La situazione era più ingarbugliata.
Io credo che quando anche tu uscirai da casa, o tuo marito ne uscirà, (non so in che senso vi accorderete)tutto sarà più semplice e meno doloroso.


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2008)

Certo iris, la situazione poi, attualmente è molto più ingarbugliata per me che non per lui che oramai è fuori casa, io vivo ancora con mio marito più o meno, il quale ha iniziato i lavori al suo studio per ricavarsi un mini appartamento. Ci vorrà tempo per dire, ok, ce l'abbiamo fatta, ma se ci pensi abbiamo iniziato da pochi mesi. Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Fay, guarda che io mi auguro un unico finale: che tu e i tuoi figli siate felici, e in una situazione limpida (piu' per loro che per te, ovviamente, perché loro sono la parte piu'  bisognosa di tutela).

Sei felice così come ora? Benissimo.

Where's the problem, ripeto?!

Ma non vendercela come una grande storia d'amore e di grandissimi coraggi, perché non è proprio il caso!!!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa l'humor nero, ma intendete gasare i due coniugi e l'ex amante?!


Ho giusto una stufetta di terza mano se serve...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2008)

Però Vere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    c'avevo ragione io!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A 'sto giro sei tu che non hai capito!  

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io comunque... fay... ci penserei un attimo.

C'ho giusto giusto una trifamigliare in basso-piemonte da piazzare.





Facci un pensierino... sarebbe comodo eh... la ex moglie ti da una mano coi pupi, magari tuo marito si intrifola della ex-amante sua... poi oh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... a questo tra un pò gli serve la badante eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2008)

Sinceramente io non avevo fatto previsioni rosee per la storia di Fay ...ma mi sembra che le cose stiano delineandosi con una certa chiarezza.
Un minimo di prudenza e di gradualità mi sembrano doverosi. Stanno attuando separazioni complesse.
Poi, se da separati, Fay e il suo nuovo compagno attueranno una relazione senza convivenza non avrà che da guadagnarci anche il loro rapporto, oltre che abbassare i rischi di conflitti per i rispettivi figli.

Sono troppo ottimista?


----------



## Old amarax (6 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Bè Iris, una donna è uscita dal nostro cammino 6 mesi fa. L'altra è la madre dei Suoi figli e come tale credo che resterà, ma i rapporti con Lui sono inesistenti, e se ci sono finiscono sempre con scazzi e insulti da parte di entrambi. Matriarcato epr modo di dire, anche io resterò nella vita di mio marito se non altro per i figli, e l'economia domestica...ciao Iris.


 













 non mi piacciono le maiuscole per lui e il minuscolo x la moglie e per te....


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non avevo fatto previsioni rosee per la storia di Fay ...ma mi sembra che le cose stiano delineandosi con una certa chiarezza.
> Un minimo di prudenza e di gradualità mi sembrano doverosi. Stanno attuando separazioni complesse.
> Poi, se da separati, Fay e il suo nuovo compagno attueranno una relazione senza convivenza non avrà che da guadagnarci anche il loro rapporto, oltre che abbassare i rischi di conflitti per i rispettivi figli.
> 
> Sono troppo ottimista?


Sì... ma é ben augurante.
Bruja


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2008)

Amarax...è che Lui l'ho sempre definito Lui per non sbagliare con gli altri maschietti della situazione....Scusa Veri perchè non dovrebbe essere una grande storia d'amore? Lo è invece, certo se poi a 60 anni con moglie e amante al seguito non ti sembra ok, m tra noi due lo è. dovresti conoscere il soggetto. E perchè no coraggio? io il coraggio ce lo sto mettendo e non è facile, soprattutto quando mi vedo dvanto quel cristone di mio marito che a 57 anni sembra un pischello...e lui invece, ops, Lui sul viale del tramonto....si fa per dire... Lo so l'ammmore è irrazionale.
Lupa, ho appena venduto una quadrifamigliare, a saperlo...!!!
Ma ragazzi, si è sempre in 4 quando ci si separa...noi forse eravamo in 5, ok ma comunque si separano coloro che sono già sposati...e quindi...FOUR!! Cosa c'è di strano? Persa tu si che capisci...cistiamo delineando con una chiarezza impressionante. Lui quest'estate ha parlato per una settimana intera con la moglie dicendole la verità finalmente, e di aver voglia di vivere alla luce del sole, cosa che con i figli tutti stiamo facendo. Le nostre separazioni ,se mai ci saranno, saranno complessissime per una serie di motivi pratici e non...ma non per i figli. i miei lo conoscono Lui e lo adorano, il rapporto col padre non è mai stato roseo, direi a parte la sussitenza economica, nullo!!! Ma ciò non vuol dire che vorrei lo sostituiscano, anzi, spero che il padre inizi ad accorgersi un pò di più dei suoi figli. vivere insieme? Io non ci penso, lui invece si, ma se mai sarà, non sarà adesso bensì più in la. so che tu veri pensi che per lui sarà la pensione, forse, ma credimi, non ha certo bisogno di me in quel senso. Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Fay, forse io e te siamo semplicemente troppo diverse.

Non potrei vivere con un uomo che giudico un "cristone pischello" e che ha un "rapporto nullo" con i figli, anche perché secondo me tu sottovaluti tuo marito (che comunque tollera da anni una situazione difficilmente tollerabile) e   sei innamorata in modo del tutto irrazionale di una persona, non a caso con la maiuscola LUI, che francamente a me appare del tutto immeritevole di tanta dedizione da parte di TRE donne!!!

Pero', ribadisco, contenta te, contenti tutti!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (6 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Amarax...*è che Lui l'ho sempre definito Lui per non sbagliare con gli altri maschietti della situazione....*Scusa Veri perchè non dovrebbe essere una grande storia d'amore? Lo è invece, certo se poi a 60 anni con moglie e amante al seguito non ti sembra ok, m tra noi due lo è. dovresti conoscere il soggetto. E perchè no coraggio? io il coraggio ce lo sto mettendo e non è facile, soprattutto quando mi vedo dvanto quel cristone di mio marito che a 57 anni sembra un pischello...e lui invece, ops, Lui sul viale del tramonto....si fa per dire... Lo so l'ammmore è irrazionale.
> Lupa, ho appena venduto una quadrifamigliare, a saperlo...!!!
> Ma ragazzi, si è sempre in 4 quando ci si separa...noi forse eravamo in 5, ok ma comunque si separano coloro che sono già sposati...e quindi...FOUR!! Cosa c'è di strano? Persa tu si che capisci...cistiamo delineando con una chiarezza impressionante. Lui quest'estate ha parlato per una settimana intera con la moglie dicendole la verità finalmente, e di aver voglia di vivere alla luce del sole, cosa che con i figli tutti stiamo facendo. Le nostre separazioni ,se mai ci saranno, saranno complessissime per una serie di motivi pratici e non...ma non per i figli. i miei lo conoscono Lui e lo adorano, il rapporto col padre non è mai stato roseo, direi a parte la sussitenza economica, nullo!!! Ma ciò non vuol dire che vorrei lo sostituiscano, anzi, spero che il padre inizi ad accorgersi un pò di più dei suoi figli. vivere insieme? Io non ci penso, lui invece si, ma se mai sarà, non sarà adesso bensì più in la. so che tu veri pensi che per lui sarà la pensione, forse, ma credimi, non ha certo bisogno di me in quel senso. Baci!


 
I maschietti sono facili, sono solo 2 marito e compagno, lui viene attribuito al non marito.
Le donne è stato un pò un casotto , lo ammetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  meglio la mia situazione, classica, all'antica ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 . Scherzo. Meglio la tua: aspettiamo di festeggiare quanto prima...


----------



## Old fay (7 Novembre 2008)

Sicuramente siamo diverse veri, ma non puoii giudicare nullo il rapporto del mio amante con i figli, cosa ne sai? Non è vero, lui i figli li ha amati tantissimo e seguiti moltissimo, è stato il motivo per cui non si è separato. Il motivo per cui il rapporto con l'altra è andato a monte. Ha fatto un sacco di cose con loro, anche senza la moglie, e devi vedere come sono legati al padre. In più c'è stata la grave malattia di uno di loro alcuni anni fa. No, questo non puoi dirlo perchè non lo sai. E come fai a giudicare una epesona che non conosci? Ma pensi poi che mio marito sia scevro da colpe? Scusa ceh ne sai? Se lui tollera è perchè ha fantasmi nell'armadio a volontà, non parlo solo di donne. Se poi ho definito LUI il mio amante è stato per scinderlo da mio marito, LUI era il soggetto delle mie discussioni ecco perchè lo definivo MAIUSCOLO. Tutto qua. Guarda Amarax che la situazione del mio amante è stata per 18 anni quella classica all'antica, poi sono arrivata io e....per un periodo si è ingarbugliata, salvo poi rientrare nel mdello classico, ma nemmeno poi tanto, perchè adesso lui è un anno che ha lasciato la moglie...Sai quanti amici ho che si sono separati in questi ultimi tre anni? Almeno 5 coppie. Di queste persone, 2 si sono innamorate di un'altra persona, le altre hanno sopportato per anni matrimoni finti, poi hanno deciso che era meglio prendere ognuno la propria strada...le donne alcune over 50 sono rinate, altre sanno stare bene anche da sole, ma chi ne hanno guadagnato sono stati i figli che sono riusciti ad instaurare dei rapporti veri con ognuno dei propri  genitori a differenza di prima quando regnavano nervosismo e intolleranza.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

*che si chiami fay o ikea*

gli scritti di fay sono ansiogeni ;
si fa delle domande, si risponde, si compiace , si saluta e va via felice


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli scritti di fay sono ansiogeni ;
> si fa delle domande, si risponde, si compiace , si saluta e va via felice


non li trovo così.
E' invece come il kinder cereali: c'è molto altro dietro.....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli scritti di fay sono ansiogeni ;
> si fa delle domande, si risponde, si compiace , si saluta e va via felice


soprattutto va via felice! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Fay, io non mi riferivo al tuo amante, ma a tuo marito: tu hai detto che non "ha rapporto con i tuoi figli"!

ma leggi le cose che ti scriviamo?! Così, per curiosità...perché io a te ti leggo. Sempre con attenzione. E non credo di sbagliare definizioni.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Comunque ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.

La felicità dei figli è nei divorzi , a saperlo!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.
> 
> La felicità dei figli è nei divorzi , a saperlo!!!


crotala... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








però sei di parte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 xchè a lei no  e a me sì???


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Io non credo nelle favole, ma penso che le statistiche siano apputno statistiche e forse Fay ne è l'eccezione. Poniamo che lei inziasse a scrivere ora e dicesse: lui ha lasciato la moglie e l'aamnte e va a vivere solo. Mi fa conoscere i figli. Mi chiede di vivere insieme. Io non mis ento pronta a tanto, ma lo amo e mio marito ha cominciato a cpaire che è finita e si organizza per andare via di casa. I miei figli amano il padre ma vogliono bene anche al mio nuovo compagno (fay, ma glielo hai presentato come tale?).Che pensereste? Fortunata lei che può vivere questo sentimento come crede! Fay non era il tipo che rivaluta l'amore per il marito perchè con la ragione si rende conto che era la cosa migliore! i suoi sentimenti e lei stessa sono diversi da quelli di verena o chicchessia! E allor aperchè dire che una sbaglia e l'altra fa bene?
Ha accettato cose che io non avrei accettato. Ha sopportato e capito e aspettato. Io non l'avrei fatto. Ma se ora è felice e pensa di poterlo essere ancor di più sistemando le cose così e dice che i figli sono sereni (lo sono, fay? che dicono le maestre/prof?) perchè dubitarne?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> crotala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perchè i tuoi figli sono ADULTI!!!!!
Amarax, lo sai che sono miei coetanei, in pratica? E io sono 8anni che vivo sola e 3che mi mantengo....... DAI!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

no comment.


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

Credo che sia impossibile giudicare. Quella di Fay è una situazione molto complicata,lontana dalla mia realtà,e per me, per alcuni versi incomprensibile. Ma sono contenta che sia riuscita a trovare il bandolo della matassa. 
Per quanto riguarda la sorte del suo matrimonio, io la vedevo già segnata...è un bene che tutto sia messo in chiaro.
D'altra parte Fay appartiene ad un contesto socio economico che rende le separazioni più semplici e dignitose...insomma non c'è nessun marito che per pagare gli alimenti e garantirsi una abitazione, andrà spiantato.
Mi dispiace dirlo, ma molto spesso rompere certi matrimoni è un lusso che non tutti possono permettersi.
Per quanto riguarda i figli..beh è idiota pensare che non avessere percepito, o addirittura capito tutto molto tempo addietro.
E' meglio una civile separazione che una convivenza basata su convenienze, o necessità socio-economiche.
le auguro di avere finalmente una vita alla luce del sole.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> crotala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché tu sei "maltrattata" da un marito che abusa di te (e della tua credulità)!

Fay, suo marito, l'amante, e le altre due donne, hanno trovato tutti la loro nicchia (sui figli non so, ma spero di si).

E' una situazione agevolata, come dice Iris, da un contesto socio economico particolare, e se vogliamo da una certa impostazione mentale.

Io mi sentirei morire in quell'indeterminatezza, ma se Fay è felice, sono felice per lei, lo dico sinceramente.

L'unico dubbio che ho è: se è così felice, e sono tutti felici, perché ce ne parla?!


----------



## Old fay (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande sei sempre molto affettuosa. Grazie. I mei figli certo che sanno, perchè non dovrebbero al punto in cui siamo? Così come sanno i suoi da quando lui ha raccontato tutto. Minerva e Veri per carità pensatela come vi pare e certo che ti leggo Veri, perchè non dovrei. Quello che ha scritto Grande è quello che è accaduto a me con modalità e tempi diversi. Semplicemente lui non era pronto e immagino nemmeno io considerando che ora sono io ad essere rimasta indietro. Minerva leggo molto astio in te e mi dispiace, se fossi ignorante, ma per un attimo và...mi cimenterò...ti direi, ma che ca@@o vuoi? Veri, beata te che hai da ridere...evidentemente sei felice pure tu! Che vuol dire che la felicità dei figli è nei divorzi scusa? Che i tuoi figli sono felici perchè tu non hai divorziato, e i miei o quelli di altre coppie infelici? Ci sono diversi modi per rendere felici o infelici i figli. La mia vita è questa ormai. Ciao 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Io non credo nelle favole, ma penso che le statistiche siano apputno statistiche e forse Fay ne è l'eccezione. Poniamo che lei inziasse a scrivere ora e dicesse: lui ha lasciato la moglie e l'aamnte e va a vivere solo. Mi fa conoscere i figli. Mi chiede di vivere insieme. Io non mis ento pronta a tanto, ma lo amo e mio marito ha cominciato a cpaire che è finita e si organizza per andare via di casa. I miei figli amano il padre ma vogliono bene anche al mio nuovo compagno (fay, ma glielo hai presentato come tale?).Che pensereste? *Fortunata lei che può vivere questo sentimento come crede! *F



Francamente Grande io questo non lo penso. Non penso affatto sia "fortunata"; e non credo questa sarà una storia che la cambierà.  Dura per ostinazione (di Fay) ma prima o poi lei si abituerà e stancherà: come diceva Oscar Wilde, la sua giovinezza è a suo favore!

Ma vorrei precisare un'altra cosa: è così invidiabile chi sfascia due famiglie?

Passata l'ubriacatura di un "sogno d'amore adulterino che si realizza" (che ahime' o per fortuna io non ho vissuto...) sul cui altare si è sacrificato TUTTO (in primis i sentimenti altrui), cosa resta?


----------



## Old fay (7 Novembre 2008)

Ah ah, ne parlo veri perchè Persa mi ha chiesto di farle avere notizie, e l'ho fatto.  E ho pensato che avrei potuto aggiornare anche voi, io non ho bisogno di parlarne, ma nemmeno fuggo alle risposte e agli interventi sgradevoli come spesso è accaduto qui, io rispondo, intervengo, mi difendo, il resto non mi interessa, resto ferma sulle mie posizioni e credo nel mio percorso. Sono una persona chiara. L'indeterminzatezza della quale parli non c'è quasi più veri, lui è andato via di casa, mio marito sta facendo i lavori per sè, i figli sanno...dove la vedi scusa? Nel percorso logico e con le sue tempistiche? E' da 5 mesi che è cambiata notevolmente la situazione. Ciao Iris ti leggo sempre volentieri.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Io sono SICURA che se mi fossi divorziata, avrei spezzato il cuore dei miei figli, di mio marito, e di altre persone. E questa consapevolezza non me la toglie il sapere che tu, le tue amiche e le loro cugine si sono separate con "esiti magnifici" (come dicevi poc'anzi), come fosse una tappa sociale affine al primo lifting!

L'avrei fatto? Non lo so, nemmeno se le condizioni fossero state ottimali (e le nostre erano pessime)  e forse la mia, cara Fay, è solo *invidia*, per la libertà di cui tu godi (se chiamasi libertà fare tutto cio' che ci aggrada sempre e comunque senza che coscienza, cuore o fegato ci rimordano)!


Per il resto, con grandissima simpatia nei tuoi confronti, lo sai!


----------



## Iris (7 Novembre 2008)

Nessuno è invidiabile.
E' privilegiato colui che riesce a vivere secondo quanto dettano i propri sentimenti e la propria coscienza. Ed è un privilegio che ciascuno consegue secondo percorsi di vita personali.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente Grande io questo non lo penso. Non penso affatto sia "fortunata"; e non credo questa sarà una storia che la cambierà. Dura per ostinazione (di Fay) ma prima o poi lei si abituerà e stancherà: come diceva Oscar Wilde, la sua giovinezza è a suo favore!
> 
> Ma vorrei precisare un'altra cosa: è così invidiabile chi sfascia due famiglie?
> 
> Passata l'ubriacatura di un "sogno d'amore adulterino che si realizza" (che ahime' o per fortuna io non ho vissuto...) sul cui altare si è sacrificato TUTTO (in primis i sentimenti altrui), cosa resta?


Non è invidiabile, meglio sarebbe riscoprire il sentimento per suo marito, ma tu puoi asserire che se il tuo ex avesse lasciato la moglie e si fosse trasferito a fiatland per te, non avresti scelto lui? Forse sì o forse no, ma le cose nella vita non solo come sarebbero potute essere ma come noi e gli altri le abbiamo costruite. Tu hai avuto la fortuna di aver perso un uomo che ti pareva giusto e non aveva la forza di cambiare le cose. Fay ha avuto la caparbietà di continuare su quella strada che TUTTI le dicevamo senza uscita. Dire cosa le porterà il futuro è un'opinione e per inciso anche io credo che si stancherà di lui, ma ora non è così e non possiamo davevro sapere. 
Io credo che Fay davvero senta forte questi sentimenti e non possa evitare di viverli così! E credo che in fondo un figlio di genitori che stanno insieme può essere felice come quello di divorziati!! Basta che lo si ami e non si trascurino i segnali se ve ne sono! 
o era meglio quando fay li metteva a letto e passava la notte fuori? O i fine settimana un figlio era fuori col padre, l'altra con le amiche e lei con l'amante? 
Ricostruirsi, dopo una situazione del genere, è d'obbligo. Lei ha scelto la sua strada, tu la tua e io la mia, perchè dovrebbe una essere sbagliata?


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

preferisco soprassedere, fay - 
certo , rispetto a tanto tempo fa , ti trovo migliorata.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Guarda, io un po' Fay la invidio. Lo dico sinceramente. Ma non perché ha continuato la relazione con il suo amante, non per questo.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Fay, invece io ho una domanda: cosa dicono i prof maestri dei figli? Perchè a volte non mostrano ai genitori dei sentimenti e disagi e poi li riversano nel 'sociale'....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *o era meglio quando fay li metteva a letto e passava la notte fuori? O i fine settimana un figlio era fuori col padre, l'altra con le amiche e lei con l'amante? *
> Ricostruirsi, dopo una situazione del genere, è d'obbligo. Lei ha scelto la sua strada, tu la tua e io la mia, perchè dovrebbe una essere sbagliata?


nessuna scelta sbagliata. E' la sua scelta.
Ma la frase in neretto fa pensare, ed è alla base del mio scetticismo.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

*fay*

ma chi te lo fa fare?
non vorrei che alla fine tutto questo cercare qualcosa di meglio ti facesse rendere conto che stavi meglio come stavi.
anzi.... secondo me lo hai già capito; tanto è vero che da tuo marito non ti separerai mai.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

*o era meglio quando fay li metteva a letto e passava la notte fuori? O i fine settimana un figlio era fuori col padre, l'altra con le amiche e lei con l'amante?*


Verena67 ha detto:


> nessuna scelta sbagliata. E' la sua scelta.
> Ma la frase in neretto fa pensare, ed è alla base del mio scetticismo.


in effetti... una che ha già avuto la libertà di fare tutto quello che voleva, come ha fatto fay, che bisogno dovrebbe avere di cambiare le cose?
a che pro, poi?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda, io un po' Fay la invidio. Lo dico sinceramente. Ma non perché ha continuato la relazione con il suo amante, non per questo.


invidiabile è chi vive sereno nel suo mondo fatto di piccole o grandi cose senza sentire il bisogno di volere una vita diversa da quella che vive.


----------



## Old fay (7 Novembre 2008)

GULP! Allora, Grande, i maestri e i prof dei miei figli dicono che...la grande va benissimo, è sempre stata molto brava, fa il classico e va alla grande, il piccolo deve maturare, le maestre sin dall'asilo mi chiedevano se avesse un padre presente, cosa che non ha, e adesso lo stesso, ma è molto seguito, da me, dalla sorella e dagli zii. Devo dire Grande, il fatto che la mia vita si stia canalizzando mi aiuta a far si che io non scappi più la sera e che se vado fuori il week end, cosa che adesso non capita quasi più, i miei figli sappiano il motivo vero. Sto vivendo più normalmente perchè non devo più insinuarmi nei suoi ritagli di tempo, sto meglio. Avrei potuto continuare così, scappare la sera, partire il week end, mio marito avrebbe accettato vita naturl durante, faceva comodo anche a lui, ma sono io che per i miei figli ho preteso chiarezza e loro mi sono grati. il piccolo è molto più sereno. il mio compagno sa che se vuole stare con me al primo posto ci sono i miei figli. Non ce l'avrei fatta più altrimenti. Lasciare mio marito non è certo cosa facile specialmente quando tutti mi dicono che sembra un ragazzino se paragonato al mio compagno...dico questo per rispondere all'osservazione che io potrei stufarmi e che ho l'età dalla mia parte...Se poi veri devo, come dice Anna A (ciao anche a te), valutare se mi convenga o meno fare tutto sto casino...eh bè, io spero di si, altrimenti non riuscirei a farlo, poi certo non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma ci credo, non potrei tornare indietro. So che non mi sto facilitando la vita, lo so, ma sono "felice". Pagherò? Forse, l'esperienza mi insegna che queste cose si pagano sempre, è vero, ma il presente mi dà una spinta irrefrenabile. Io sento che è la cosa giusta da farsi adesso, anche per i miei figli.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invidiabile è chi vive sereno nel suo mondo fatto di piccole o grandi cose senza sentire il bisogno di volere una vita diversa da quella che vive.


non è pero' quello a cui pensavo io!


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comunque ho sbagliato tutto nella vita.
> 
> La felicità dei figli è nei divorzi , a saperlo!!!





non ci saremo sposate..................


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè i tuoi figli sono ADULTI!!!!!
> Amarax, lo sai che sono miei coetanei, in pratica? *E io sono 8anni che vivo sola e 3che mi mantengo....... DAI*!!!


 
Lo so ed hai ragione. Solo che ancora studiano e sono qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...adulti e non lavorano ...


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Perché tu sei "maltrattata" da un marito che abusa di te (e della tua credulità)!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2008)

Non è che nella vita si possa tenere sempre tutto sotto controllo.
Lo vorremmo tanto e ci sono periodi in cui ci sembra che tutto vada come abbiamo progettato, ma magari non è vero nulla ...a me è accaduto proprio di vedere tutto sconvolto.
Non è accaduto per mia scelta ...anche se forse se avessi accettato tutto ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    dall'altra parte avrebbe potuto essere accettato tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nel mio caso è accaduto così.
In altri casi accade diversamente.
Nel caso di Fay non è che prima di conoscere il "nuovo" uomo il suo matrimonio fosse una luna di miele.
Forse non avrebbe avuto la consapevolezza di tanti scricchiolii e forse non avrebbe cercato la separazione, ma i problemi grossi c'erano.
L'uomo "nuovo" ha illuminato tutto, ma perché anche lui vedesse la sua situazione e decidesse di scegliere di chiarire ci son voluti anni (io non credevo che sarebbe mai stato capace di uscire da un'ambiguità che mi sembrava troppo comoda per lui).
Ora mi sembra che sia tutto più limpido e sereno per tutti, probabilmente anche per i figli.
Poi che sarebbe molto meglio vivere sereni e uniti è talmente evidente che non è necessario scomodare Lapalisse, basta Catalano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo so ed hai ragione. Solo che ancora studiano e sono qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai visto la serenità (e solidarietà) di mia figlia...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> GULP! Allora, Grande, i maestri e i prof dei miei figli dicono che...la grande va benissimo, è sempre stata molto brava, fa il classico e va alla grande, il piccolo deve maturare, le maestre sin dall'asilo mi chiedevano se avesse un padre presente, cosa che non ha, e adesso lo stesso, ma è molto seguito, da me, dalla sorella e dagli zii. Devo dire Grande, il fatto che la mia vita si stia canalizzando mi aiuta a far si che io non scappi più la sera e che se vado fuori il week end, cosa che adesso non capita quasi più, i miei figli sappiano il motivo vero. Sto vivendo più normalmente perchè non devo più insinuarmi nei suoi ritagli di tempo, sto meglio. Avrei potuto continuare così, scappare la sera, partire il week end, mio marito avrebbe accettato vita naturl durante, faceva comodo anche a lui, ma sono io che per i miei figli ho preteso chiarezza e loro mi sono grati. il piccolo è molto più sereno. il mio compagno sa che se vuole stare con me al primo posto ci sono i miei figli. Non ce l'avrei fatta più altrimenti. Lasciare mio marito non è certo cosa facile specialmente quando tutti mi dicono che sembra un ragazzino se paragonato al mio compagno...dico questo per rispondere all'osservazione che io potrei stufarmi e che ho l'età dalla mia parte...Se poi veri devo, come dice Anna A (ciao anche a te), valutare se mi convenga o meno fare tutto sto casino...eh bè, io spero di si, altrimenti non riuscirei a farlo, poi certo non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma ci credo, non potrei tornare indietro. So che non mi sto facilitando la vita, lo so, ma sono "felice". Pagherò? Forse, l'esperienza mi insegna che queste cose si pagano sempre, è vero, ma *il presente mi dà una spinta irrefrenabile.* Io sento che è la cosa giusta da farsi adesso, anche per i miei figli.


hai scritto una cosa grandiosa.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai visto la serenità (e solidarietà) di mia figlia...


 
sì e ho visto il vostro rapporto: sei in gamba persina....una Donna vera.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai scritto una cosa grandiosa.


è proprio questa "spinta irrefrenabile" che in parte invidio (quale che sia l'esito).

Io non ho potuto o voluto muover passo (avanti o indietro) senza 2000 patemi e considerazioni, sensi di colpa e dubbi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è proprio questa "spinta irrefrenabile" che in parte invidio (quale che sia l'esito).
> 
> Io non ho potuto o voluto muover passo (avanti o indietro) senza 2000 patemi e considerazioni, sensi di colpa e dubbi.


ma forse nel tuo caso non era irrefrenabile.
irrefrenabile è qualcosa che ti proietta in avanti come un'onda; non c'è scelta se non quella di scoprire dove ti porterà l'onda.
irrefrenabile mi piace tantissimo..


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma forse nel tuo caso non era irrefrenabile.
> irrefrenabile è qualcosa che ti proietta in avanti come un'onda; non c'è scelta se non quella di scoprire dove ti porterà l'onda.
> * irrefrenabile mi piace tantissimo..*


Tipo *"valanga"*


----------



## Old fay (8 Novembre 2008)

"Irrefrenabile" a casa mia ha sempre portato un sacco di guai ma piace tantissimo anche a me. No a parte le battute, ma pensate che io non abbia dubbi alle volte, più che dubbi, pensieri...paure, timori??? Vince l'irrefrenabile, senza di lui starei peggio, con la mia famiglia starei tranquilla, normale, ma nella normalità mi sono ammalata anni fa, ed ho vissuto senza amore e senza sesso, ho vissuto la famiglia, passi il sesso, e non è nemmeno giusto a 35 anni, ma l'amore no, l'amore non o passo, lo pretendo dato che ce l'ho. Baci a tutte!!


----------



## Old fay (8 Novembre 2008)

Marì, mi hai fatto pensare a vacanze di natale...il film!! Valanga, si, è vero, ed io sotto.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tipo *"valanga"*


 
capisco il senso che vuoi dare alla valanga... ma io la voglio vedere in luce meno catastrofica, e quindi sono possibilista e ottimista ad oltranza e nonostante tutto...
quello che Fay ha è una cosa fantastica che solo le persone libere conoscono.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> "Irrefrenabile" a casa mia ha sempre portato un sacco di guai ma piace tantissimo anche a me. No a parte le battute, ma pensate che io non abbia dubbi alle volte, più che dubbi, pensieri...paure, timori??? Vince l'irrefrenabile, senza di lui starei peggio, con la mia famiglia starei tranquilla, normale, ma nella normalità mi sono ammalata anni fa, ed ho vissuto senza amore e senza sesso, ho vissuto la famiglia, passi il sesso, e non è nemmeno giusto a 35 anni, ma l'amore no, l'amore non o passo, lo pretendo dato che ce l'ho. Baci a tutte!!


Fay, tu sei una persona libera dentro. le persone come te sono mine vaganti ma infinitamente belle perché IMPREVEDIBILI.
regalate l'imprevedibile - diceva sempre il mio prof di filosofia- è il più bel regalo!


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Marì, mi hai fatto pensare a vacanze di natale...il film!! Valanga, si, è vero, ed io sotto.


Io Amo il mare ... ma devo ammettere che la magia della neve e' fantastica, si ritorna tutti bambini ... quando cammini sulla neve dopo che ha nevicato (di quella neve secca) e' come camminare sullo zucchero.



Anna A ha detto:


> capisco il senso che vuoi dare alla valanga... ma io la voglio vedere in luce meno catastrofica, e quindi sono possibilista e ottimista ad oltranza e nonostante tutto...
> quello che Fay ha è una cosa fantastica che solo le persone libere conoscono.


Anna hai mai visto un panorama dopo una valanga in un giorno di sole? ... solo le cose grandi/forti resistono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il resto, viene sepolto.


----------



## Old fay (8 Novembre 2008)

Grazie Anna, la mia prof del liceo di filosofia mi ha insegnato la libertà di pensiero....e di azione.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io Amo il mare ... ma devo ammettere che la magia della neve e' fantastica, si ritorna tutti bambini ... quando cammini sulla neve dopo che ha nevicato (di quella neve secca) e' come camminare sullo zucchero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noi siamo esseri umani, Mari'...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Grazie Anna, la mia prof del liceo di filosofia mi ha insegnato la libertà di pensiero....e di azione.


le avevi già dentro. se non le hai dentro puoi solo imparare a volare basso... ma la libertà nessuno può insegnartela.


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> noi siamo esseri umani, Mari'...


Ed io di che parlavo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ti ho fatto/dato un esempio visivo per farti vivere le sensazioni di una valanga ...


Vabbe', alla prossima puntata ... oggi non mi faccio capire.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io di che parlavo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no... ti sei fatta capire benissimo con la metafora della valanga. altrochè.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Fay, tu sei una persona libera dentro. le persone come te sono mine vaganti ma infinitamente belle perché IMPREVEDIBILI.
> *regalate l'imprevedibile - diceva sempre il mio prof di filosofia- è il più bel regalo*!


 dipende.direbbe mia nonna


----------



## Old unodinoi (8 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Grande sei sempre molto affettuosa. Grazie. I mei figli certo che sanno, perchè non dovrebbero al punto in cui siamo? Così come sanno i suoi da quando lui ha raccontato tutto. Minerva e Veri per carità pensatela come vi pare e certo che ti leggo Veri, perchè non dovrei. Quello che ha scritto Grande è quello che è accaduto a me con modalità e tempi diversi. Semplicemente lui non era pronto e immagino nemmeno io considerando che ora sono io ad essere rimasta indietro. Minerva leggo molto astio in te e mi dispiace, se fossi ignorante, ma per un attimo và...mi cimenterò...ti direi, ma che ca@@o vuoi? Veri, beata te che hai da ridere...evidentemente sei felice pure tu! Che vuol dire che la felicità dei figli è nei divorzi scusa? *Che i tuoi figli sono felici perchè tu non hai divorziato, e i miei o quelli di altre coppie infelici? Ci sono diversi modi per rendere felici o infelici i figli. La mia vita è questa ormai.* Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Fay,
ogni volta che ti leggo mi chiedo perchè scrivi. Se Persa vuole notizie mandagliele via mail o mp. Con questo non voglio dire che tu non debba scrivere, ci mancherebbe che io lo dicessi, ma che tu riversi il fiume di notizie e poi arrivederci alla prossima puntata dopo qualche mese. A che pro visto che tanto non hai bisogno di scrivere come hai ben detto tu?
Sui figli si possono fare diversi ragionamenti e io potrei proporti una chiave di lettura che forse non è calzante o forse si ... se una persona è in una situazione disperata senza mangiare ne bere da qualche giorno ... riuscire a bere un pò di acqua gli darà sollievo e gli sembrerà di toccare il cielo con un dito. Diresti che quella persona è felice? (in effetti volevo fare un altro esempio che poi, per carità di patria, ho cambiato ma diceva piu o meno: se sei immersa nella cacca fino al collo non è che immergerti fino alla vita ti fa stare da dio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Allora diresti che quella persona è felice? Probabilmente NOI comuni mortali non capiamo le dinamiche che ci sono in una famiglia come la tua ... sempre tante persone in giro ... figli lasciati la notte e nei week end ... non è il cliché delle famiglie standard e quindi non capiamo sicuramente ma ...
oggi il fatto che i tuoi figli sanno che esci col tuo amante e non pensano, invece, che tu sei uscita senza sapere ne dove ne come ne perchè e soprattutto se torni (come accadeva in passato), non li rende più felici ma solo rassegnati che se questa deve essere la loro vita che almeno sappiano dove sei, con chi sei e che torni.


----------



## Rebecca (8 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> ..per avermi stimolata a scrivere. Periodo di pigrizia sicuramente, e pieno di eventi che mi attanagliano, non lasciandomi il tempo per respirare, per primo il lavoro, poi la famiglia e poi lui, ho una doppia vita, difficile attualmente da gestire, ma ce la faremo!!! Perchè in questa sezione? Del resto palerò poi, intanto ieri ho aggiornato Persa che gentilmente ha chiesto mie notizie...Il problema è la moglie. Nonostante io abbia conosciuto i figli ultra ventenni, e occasionalmente li frequenti, con me sono carinissimi, la moglie ha assolutamente vietato che io li veda. Dentro casa il clima è pessimo. I figli stanno soffrendo, lui quando va a cena scappa subito via per evitare litigi, peccato, aveva fatto tanto da questa estate per uscire allo scoperto, raccontare tutto e finalmente poter vivere la sua vita alla luce del sole con me. So che si tratta di gelosia, ma cavolo, lei era abituata oramai, sono 20 anni che sa che lui non la ama più. E adesso perchè? Perchè adesso lui è stato sincero. Le donne, alcune, le mogli, preferiscono l'ipocrisia piuttosto che una sana verità. Lui ovviamnete non tocca l'argomento ma soffre. Non pensavo un tale casino..speriamo che riusciremo a superare anche questa, di ostacoli ne abbiamo ovviamente, ma più lui che non io paradossalmente. Ciao a tutti e...grazie Persa! Fay!


proprio oggi mi chiedevo come stessi, e ora scopro questo thread. ora leggo. un abbraccio.


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Ciao rita un abbraccio anche a te. UNODINOI, varrebbe anche per te la risposta data a Minerva ma....sono educata ribadisco. Nella cacca forse ci starai tu, i miei figli ti assicuro no, e per tipo di vita e per altro....io penso di vivere una vita relativamente normale come molte persone separate, separande, vivono, i miracoli non possiamo certo farli, cerchiamo di tamponare le varie situazioni che di volta in volta ci si presentano, io credo di riuscici, ho dei figli molto sereni, come anche prima ti assicuro, non devo giustificarmi certo con te, ma sono sempre riuscita a barcamenarmi, vuoi per il mio lavoro che per un periodo mi ha portato a viaggiare e a  stare fuori uno o due giorni alla settimana, i miei figli erano abituati alle mie assenze lavorative, e non dovevo certo spiegarli dove e con chi andavo ma...da quando lo faccio perchè per fortuna il lavoro attualmente non mi porta più a viaggiare, loro sono molto sereni, alle volte sono venuti anche con me, in questi mesi sono accadute molte cose. Mio marito è daccordo, viviamo una sorta di separazione di fatto, per ora non legalizzata ma è la stessa cosa. Non ho motivo di farlo, ma se decidessimo, io e mio marito, lo potremmo fare tranquillamente. Se poi vuoi leggere storie di famiglie "sane" unite etc. dovresti cambiare forum, questa è la mia storia, questa è la mia vita come tante qui. Perchè scrivo? Per prima cosa, se ti da così tanto fastidio, evita di leggermi e di rispondermi, e se ho scritto è perchè si è vero Persa mi ha dato l'input, e le ho infatti risposto in privato, ma poi ho pensato di farlo anche qui perchè mi andava. Devo dire alcuni mi hanno risposto, e chi non ne aveva voglia non lo ha fatto. Non cercavo risposte, come forse ho sempre fatto, volevo solo scrivere e continuerò a farlo se mi andrà. Non considero il forum una sorta di rifugio per sfigati tant'è che sto scrivendo in un momento in cui le cose vanno bene, e non sono qui a lamentarmi. E' vero che quando lavoro tanto scrivo di meno, perchè il mio lavoro consiste nello scrivere 24 ore su 24 ed è molto pesante per me, e non hoavuto momenti familiari facili, parlo di genitori etc. ciò non toglie certo che il tempo uno lo trovi ma...eccomi qui. Buona domencia a tutti.


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

Fay io ho detto una cosa e tu fai tutto da sola. Tagli, cuci, rompi e ricomponi ... a te bisogna solo starti ad ascoltare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












non ho detto che sono nella cacca o che tu lo sei ho solo fatto un esempio.
tu scrivi: "Non cercavo risposte, come forse ho sempre fatto, volevo solo scrivere e continuerò a farlo se mi andrà" ... allora fa una cosa: apri un thread, scrivi quello che vuoi,  chiudilo subito solo col tuo post così sarai sicura di non ricevere commenti.
te lo dico con molta serenità credimi: ti auguro tu sia felice ... ma tra qualche anno quando lui sarà avanti con gli anni non abbandonarlo ma abbine cura.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo, per questo dicevo che i figli sono l'insieme.


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Non appartengo alla cetegoria di coloro che non vogliono risposte avverse alle proprie affermazioni, chi mi conosce lo sa, faccio molta autocritica invece...ma non è come tu dici. Per quanto riguarda l'avanti negli anni, ti aggiornerò, ineffetti mia figlia grande è molto preoccupata, non solo per il mio amante ma...per tutta la combriccola, padre, zii che ci abitano davanti...nonni ultra ottantenni direi più vicini ai novanta...un disastro, forse aprirò Villa Arzilla 2!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non appartengo alla cetegoria di coloro che non vogliono risposte avverse alle proprie affermazioni, chi mi conosce lo sa, faccio molta autocritica invece...ma non è come tu dici. Per quanto riguarda l'avanti negli anni, ti aggiornerò, ineffetti mia figlia grande è molto preoccupata, non solo *per il mio amante* ma...per tutta la combriccola, padre, zii che ci abitano davanti...nonni ultra ottantenni direi più vicini ai novanta...un disastro, *forse aprirò Villa Arzilla 2*!


Inizia a chiamarlo il "mio uomo" ... fa più figo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e se hai bisogno di una mano per stilare un business plan per l'apertura di una RSA per anziani ... sarò felice di dartela


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Veramente il mio uomo non riesco, io dico il mio ragazzo alle volte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o   forse sarebbe meglio il mio fidanzato!! Il mio compagno sa di vecchi amanti che non hanno mai decollato. Comunque oggi il mio ragazzo sta facendo una regata. Tanto male poi non è. Il problema degli anziani è reale, a parte gli scherzi, ed è il motivo per cui vorrei cambiare casa nel tempo, o i miei figli si ritroveranno degli zii malconci sul groppone. Per me è stato mooolto pesante non solo per l'età ma per la situazione tutta, che ha colpito e affondato il mio happy marriage!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Veramente il mio uomo non riesco, io dico il mio ragazzo alle volte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no che non è male il tuo ragazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque disponibile per la RSA ... pensaci che si guadagnano tanti soldi ... i pannoloni li facciamo cambiare agli altri. 
e poi, magari, io e te faremo sesso in ufficio


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Seguro!


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Novembre 2008)

Ci conto! intanto organizzo la mia vita.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi, si è sempre in 4 quando ci si separa...noi forse eravamo in 5, ok ma comunque si separano coloro che sono già sposati...e quindi...FOUR!! Cosa c'è di strano? Persa tu si che capisci...cistiamo delineando con una chiarezza impressionante. Lui quest'estate ha parlato per una settimana intera con la moglie dicendole la verità finalmente, e di aver voglia di vivere alla luce del sole, cosa che con i figli tutti stiamo facendo. Le nostre separazioni ,se mai ci saranno, saranno complessissime per una serie di motivi pratici e non...ma non per i figli. i miei lo conoscono Lui e lo adorano, il rapporto col padre non è mai stato roseo, direi a parte la sussitenza economica, nullo!!!


Io non sono " contro" le separazioni se queste hanno i loro motivi ben importanti .
Però rimango molto perplessa e anche sconcertata quando in mezzo ai casini sentimentali dei genitori ci sono dei figli piccoli o adolescenti .
Fay mi ricordi tanto una persona che ho conosciuto qualche anno fa , anche lei si è separata perchè ha incontrato "l' Amore"  ...peccato che nel frattempo , presa dalla sua spinta di vivere il presente , di godersi quell'uomo e tutte le belle emozioni che aveva ritrovato , abbia sconvolto la vita ai suoi due figli che nel giro di qualche mese si sono trovati con il padre da una parte ( e guarda caso , era uno di quelli "poco presenti " anche lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   , e il nuovo compagno della mamma in casa . 
Vabbè , che sarà mai , un altro paio di futuri uomini /donne che si ritroveranno da adulti a dover affrontare i traumi lasciati in eredità da mammà .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

*Non capisco*

Non capisco questo attacco a Fay.
Qui tutti hanno avuto le loro storie tormentate, scelte o subite, e da un'altra storia, propria o del partner, se ne esce solo o con la chiarezza (ricomponendo o troncando la relazione o chiudendo il matrimonio) o restando nell'ambiguità.
Fay è riuscita faticosamente a trovare una soluzione chiara e non era facile per lui che era abituato a vivere in una indeterminatezza rassicurante.
Certo tutti aspireremmo (anche chi ha tradito e tradisce) a una famiglia serena piena d'amore, comprensione e passione... ma poi non è che accade a tutti di vivere questa auspicabile situazione.
Certo lui ha una ventina di anni più di lei ed è una differenza di età che non capisco...soprattutto immaginando un futuro (io non potrei immaginarmi con accanto un quasi ottantenne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ma non ho più neanche il coetaneo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...ma è la sua scelta del presente.
Mi sembra una scelta dignitosa ...certo migliore di quando tutto era confuso.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

I modi ...a me lasciano perplessa i modi .
La leggerezza , a legger Fay , a me arriva la leggerezza nei confronti dei figli .
La stessa leggerezza che ho avvertito nella persona che ho citato nel post prima .
Leggerezza difficile da riscontrare in genere nelle mamme ( e qui ci sono molti esempi ).
Se poi così non è ma si tratta solo di una mia impressione , meglio così , meglio per i figli di Fay .


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Sperella, ma di che leggerezza parli? Come puoi dire cose che non sai? Io ho delle responsabilità nei confronti dei figli che nemmeno imamgini...E se prima partivo o andavo a dormire da lui, di certo non ero mai troppo serena, anzi, ma è stato l'inizio di un percorso che poi mi ha portato a vivere quello che sto vivendo adesso. Adesso è tutto molto più chiaro ed io mi sento molto meglio. Buona domenica Persa cara, grazie. Volevo soltanto dire che molti di noi, della nostra generazione, non hanno avuto i genitori separai, non andava di moda...e non mi sembra che ci siano grossi esempi di adulti perfetti in giro. Siamo noi, i figli dei non separati che ci stiamo separando, forse abbiamo respirato per troppotempo l'ipocrisia di relazioni malate che non avevano il coraggio di finire. Persa, hai ragione sul fattore età, ma cosa posso fare? Mi vado a cercare il pischello ho capito...!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sperella, ma di che leggerezza parli? Come puoi dire cose che non sai? Io ho delle responsabilità nei confronti dei figli che nemmeno imamgini...E se prima partivo o andavo a dormire da lui, di certo non ero mai troppo serena, anzi, ma è stato l'inizio di un percorso che poi mi ha portato a vivere quello che sto vivendo adesso. Adesso è tutto molto più chiaro ed io mi sento molto meglio. Buona domenica Persa cara, grazie. Volevo soltanto dire che molti di noi, della nostra generazione, non hanno avuto i genitori separai, non andava di moda...e non mi sembra che ci siano grossi esempi di adulti perfetti in giro. Siamo noi, i figli dei non separati che ci stiamo separando, forse abbiamo respirato per troppotempo l'ipocrisia di relazioni malate che non avevano il coraggio di finire. Persa*, hai ragione sul fattore età, ma cosa posso fare? Mi vado a cercare il pischello ho capito..*.!!!!!


 Ma è una idea mia ...è pieno di coppie con differenza di età che funzionano benissimo!


----------



## Old fay (9 Novembre 2008)

Si lo so persa, con mio marito erano 14 anni di differenza e non è che le cose andassero male per l'età. Poi devo dire, per adesso va tutto a gonfie vele, per vele intendo...insomma, avete capito.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Si lo so persa, con mio marito erano 14 anni di differenza e non è che le cose andassero male per l'età. Poi devo dire, per adesso va tutto a gonfie vele, per vele intendo...insomma, avete capito..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io non metto in dubbio questo né che il vento soffierà ancora per molto e poi si va anche a bolina (è giusto?)e lui, come velista, lo sa.


----------



## Old fay (10 Novembre 2008)

...di bolina, e come ci va!! Bacio a tutti, buon lunedì!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Buon lunedì a te!!


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco questo attacco a Fay.
> Qui tutti hanno avuto le loro storie tormentate, scelte o subite, e da un'altra storia, propria o del partner, se ne esce solo o con la chiarezza (ricomponendo o troncando la relazione o chiudendo il matrimonio) o restando nell'ambiguità.
> Fay è riuscita faticosamente a trovare una soluzione chiara e non era facile per lui che era abituato a vivere in una indeterminatezza rassicurante.
> Certo tutti aspireremmo (anche chi ha tradito e tradisce) a una famiglia serena piena d'amore, comprensione e passione... ma poi non è che accade a tutti di vivere questa auspicabile situazione.
> ...


Concordo. per quanto riguarda la serenità dei figli, non esistono ricette preconfezionate. no vedo come si possa giudicare senza conoscere...
Io sento fuori dalla scuola madri casalinghe isteriche che sommergono i figli di frustrazioni, che parlano male dei loro mariti, dai quali però non possono separarsi: Eppure non le giudico poverette...evidentemente non hanno via d'uscita.
Ma neanche mi permetto di giudicare Fay.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ... mi sembra una scelta dignitosa ...*certo migliore di quando tutto era confuso.*


Come sempre in punta di piedi quando si parla di figli, perchè non ho e quindi non so niente...

Ma confuso per chi?

Perchè magari (non lo so eh, la butto lì) i figli di Fay mica avvertivano una situazione confusa.
(Voglio sperare che non fossero/non siano al corrente del bel tomo, della sua amante e compagnia cantando)...

No?

Voglio dire... lo stato confusionale ce lo aveva Fay.

Mica i figli.

O no?


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come sempre in punta di piedi quando si parla di figli, perchè non ho e quindi non so niente...
> 
> Ma confuso per chi?
> 
> ...


I figli avvertono la confusione della madre. Per lo meno avvertivano le sue assenze. Se Fay non sarà puù costretta a fare una doppia vita, i suoi figli sono certa ne trarranno beneficio.
Che poi sarebbe stato meglio per tutti vivere i una famiglia senza traumi e separazioni, nell'ambito della quale papà e mamma si amano, non lo devo certo dire io!
Ma purtroppo la realtà (pure quella matrimoniale) si discosta dalla perfezione spesso e volentieri...e allora piuttosto che rimanere nel limbo del che faccio, come lo faccio...meglio prendere una decisione.
Una cosa è certa: i figli dei separati vivono un dramma, un lutto dal quale possono e devono uscire,i figli dei genitori infelicemente sposati vivono la condanna perenne ad avere sotto gli occhi indifferenza e disamore (quando non violenza).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come sempre in punta di piedi quando si parla di figli, perchè non ho e quindi non so niente...
> 
> Ma confuso per chi?
> 
> ...


 Col marito era ben confusa la situazione e ...da un bel po'...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

..né si sta chiarendo poi così tanto, visto che ha deciso di non separarsi per ora...o sbaglio?


----------



## Iris (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..né si sta chiarendo poi così tanto, visto che ha deciso di non separarsi per ora...o sbaglio?


Io avevo capito di si...l'ex marito si sta preparando l'appartamento...


----------



## Old fay (11 Novembre 2008)

Per separarsi ci vuole tempo veri, non è una cosa che si fa in due secondi, forse un giorno lo farò, ma adesso no, è come se io lo fossi, sono separata di fatto a tutti gli effetti, per famiglia, amici e figli. Mio marito? Si, sta facendo dei lavori nel suo studio per ricavarne un appartamentino, ha iniziato lunedì, ci diamo tempo? Mi sembra le cose stiano procedendo, ma cosa volete? Una gara a chi fa prima? Di certo ci stiamo muovendo...lo stato di perenne frustrazione familiare lo abbiamo ben scampato. Io credo che qui sul forum si vogliano dei risultati chiari, e subito, perchè ciò soddisfa la propria voglia di "risultato" che non avviene quasi mai!


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*fay*



fay ha detto:


> Per separarsi ci vuole tempo veri, non è una cosa che si fa in due secondi, forse un giorno lo farò, ma adesso no, è come se io lo fossi, sono separata di fatto a tutti gli effetti, per famiglia, amici e figli. Mio marito? Si, sta facendo dei lavori nel suo studio per ricavarne un appartamentino, ha iniziato lunedì, ci diamo tempo? Mi sembra le cose stiano procedendo, ma cosa volete? Una gara a chi fa prima? Di certo ci stiamo muovendo...lo stato di perenne frustrazione familiare lo abbiamo ben scampato. Io credo che qui sul forum si vogliano dei risultati chiari, e subito, perchè ciò soddisfa la propria voglia di "risultato" che non avviene quasi mai!


Per carità Fay, spesso siamo i primi a consigliare prudenza.  
Nessuno vuole spingere decisioni o prese di posizione.
Diciamo che, come tu stessa hai ammesso, ormai la vostra situazione é talmente chiara e conclamata che le situazioni che vai prospettando sono ormai mosse da inarrestabile forza d'inerzia.
Ti si augura sinceramente che tutto vada come speri e che a tutti le nuove prospettive migliorino la qualità di vita.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Fay, per me...!

Contenta tu!

Perdonami un'ultima malignità. Quando il vecchietto si ammalerà...chi lo guarderà?

E se ti ammalassi tu (facciamo duemila corna....) chi ti guarderà?!


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fay, per me...!
> 
> Contenta tu!
> 
> ...


Verè, mi ha fatto sputare sul mouse!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Porta bene!

Fay sa che voglio che sia felice!!!

pero' lei sa anche che la vita ahime' o per fortuna ci sorprende sempre con cose non programmate!!!


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Porta bene!
> 
> Fay sa che voglio che sia felice!!!
> 
> pero' lei sa anche che la vita ahime' o per fortuna ci sorprende sempre con cose non programmate!!!


 
A chi lo dici!!!!


----------



## Old fay (12 Novembre 2008)

Sul fatto di ammalarsi, oddio, speriamo bbbbene!!! Se sarà lui ci sarò io, se sarò io me la saprò cavare, ho due figli, fratello, amici....ma che ne so, chi ci pensa. e poi veri un uomo di 61 anni lo vedi così vecchio scusa?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Io non vedevo vecchia me....!


----------



## Old fay (12 Novembre 2008)

Perchè, sei vecchia? O perchè parlavi di lui? Boh? Vedremo veri, chi vivrà, se vivrà, vedrà...magari ci si ammalerà prima! E poi scusa che ne sai che godiamo di perfetta salute? Problemini ce ne sono cara amica. Notte!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

No, nel senso che io non mi vedevo vecchia, eppure mi sono ammalata!

Sicuramente l'età non aiuta! (non la MIA, quella DI LUI!!)

Buonanotte a te!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Sul fatto di ammalarsi, oddio, speriamo bbbbene!!! Se sarà lui ci sarò io, se sarò io me la saprò cavare, ho due figli, fratello, amici....ma che ne so, chi ci pensa. e poi veri un uomo di 61 anni lo vedi così vecchio scusa?


tu sei tutto tranne che sprovveduta...


----------



## Old fay (13 Novembre 2008)

E che vuol dire, appunto veri, ci si ammala anche da giovani purtroppo. Pensi che io non abbia avuto esperienza o che non sia circondata da amici giovani con problemi di salute compresi i loro figli? Su su, suo fratello è morto a 40 anni...ha avuto un figlio con un tumore, insomma, queste cose le sappiamo, e certo non ci spaventano. Io vivo in una famiglia di medici e queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno. Per il resto cara Anna, è vero, sono meno sprovveduta di quel che si pensa ma è un leitmotiv della mia vita, mi si crede semre più ingenua di quel che sono in realtà...se così fosse nonpotrei fare tutto quel che faccio, non parlo solo di amore, o di lavoro, ma di tante altre cose. Comunque buona giornata a tutte e tutti!!! Qui prevedo pioggia a catinelle e traffico a volontà. Baci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E che vuol dire, appunto veri, ci si ammala anche da giovani purtroppo. Pensi che io non abbia avuto esperienza o che non sia circondata da amici giovani con problemi di salute compresi i loro figli? Su su, suo fratello è morto a 40 anni...ha avuto un figlio con un tumore, insomma, queste cose le sappiamo, e certo non ci spaventano. Io vivo in una famiglia di medici e queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno. Per il resto cara Anna, è vero, sono meno sprovveduta di quel che si pensa ma è un leitmotiv della mia vita, mi si crede semre più ingenua di quel che sono in realtà...se così fosse nonpotrei fare tutto quel che faccio, non parlo solo di amore, o di lavoro, ma di tante altre cose. Comunque buona giornata a tutte e tutti!!! Qui prevedo pioggia a catinelle e traffico a volontà. Baci!


 IO credo che Verena intendesse qualcosa che pensavo anch'io (interpreto Vere perché esprimo un mio pensiero, non perché lei abbia bisogno di interpreti).
Come c'è il gioco/test che ti chiede "se bruciasse casa, chi correresti a salvare?" il domandarsi "da chi ti aspetti di essere accudita o chi pensi che accudirebbe X o Y in caso di malattia" è una domanda utile per comprendere chi sentiamo davvero "famiglia".
A volte si dice che dopo molti anni marito e moglie diventano come fratello e sorella intendendolo come una cosa negativa, come un segno di esaurimento della passione, ma non è detto che la riduzione del mistero, all'origine dell'attrazione, sia solo negativa, può essere anche il segno di una conoscenza più profonda e di un affidamento reciproco.
Per cui se Fay sentisse di potersi fidare/affidare in caso di problemi al marito sarebbe un segno del valore di quel rapporto, un segno di vera unione e "limiterebbe" La relazione col nuovo compagno a qualcosa di più passionale, ma certamente meno profondo.

P.S. Ho scritto pensavo perché ora non so più cosa penso perché di questa cosa parlavo con mio marito e ci sentivamo reciprocamente affidati e "protetti" ..ora non mi passa per la testa di pensarlo, tutto è venuto meno.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

Brava, Persa, è quello che intendevo.

Io lo so che Fay non è una sprovveduta. Ma ho come la sensazione che sia obnubilata da un'ossessione.


----------



## Old fay (13 Novembre 2008)

Avete ragione entrambe. Correrei a salvare mio marito certamente...ma perchè lui è la mia sicurezza, il padre dei miei figli, colui che deve sempre essere presente e perfetto...l'altro è la mia passione ma col tempo potrebbe diventare un compagno sul quale contare, cosa che già è, perchè ho avuto un problema non di salute e lui si è fatto in mille ed è stato molto provato per me. Non ho un vissuto con lui, e lui è ancora legato alla famiglia ma lo sarà sempre cavoli, ha due figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Avete ragione entrambe. Correrei a salvare mio marito certamente...ma perchè lui è la mia sicurezza, il padre dei miei figli, colui che deve sempre essere presente e perfetto...l'altro è la mia passione ma col tempo potrebbe diventare un compagno sul quale contare, cosa che già è, perchè ho avuto un problema non di salute e lui si è fatto in mille ed è stato molto provato per me. Non ho un vissuto con lui, e lui è ancora legato alla famiglia ma lo sarà sempre cavoli, ha due figli.


 Non sono cose scontate.
Per me mio marito si può pure mummificare dove sta e non mi sognerei di comunicargli una mia malattia. Non conto su di lui e neppure lo vorrei vedere in un momento di dolore.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Avete ragione entrambe. Correrei a salvare mio marito certamente...*ma perchè lui è la mia sicurezza, il padre dei miei figli, colui che deve sempre essere presente e perfet*to...l'altro è la mia _passione_ ma col tempo potrebbe diventare un compagno sul quale contare, cosa che già è, perchè ho avuto un problema non di salute e lui si è fatto in mille ed è stato molto provato per me. *Non ho un vissuto con lui, e lui è ancora legato alla famiglia ma lo sarà sempre cavoli, ha due figli*.


 
Scusami, ma poi vedi che ho ragione ad arrabbiarmi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Tu ogni tot arrivi qui (perché non scrivi sempre?!?!?Ci fa sempre piacere leggerti qui... !!) ed esordisci "ORA E' TUTTO CAMBIATO SIAMO UNA VERA COPPIA".

E tutti: ma bravi, che coraggiosi, che bella scelta civile.

Poi appena si scava un po' viene fuori...che non è cambiato niente.

Ma niente di niente.

E il tempo passa...la tua vita scorre nell'indeterminatezza, e i tuoi figli crescono.

Lo so che ci penserà la vita a ridefinire gli equilibri (se uno ha abbastanza pazienza...) pero' non penso - e non pensi nemmeno tu - che andranno nella direzione che tu pensi/speri/*temi* (?)(anche questo non si è capito).


Guarda Fay che noi qui ti si accetta anche se non fai il gran gesto, o se il tuo compagno non fa il gran gesto, o se tuo marito, o sua moglie, o l'ex amante, o il gatto non fanno il gran gesto.

Se a te fa bene la ola, mi accodo. BRAVA COMPLIMENTI PER IL CORAGGIO!

Ma non prendiamoci in giro, ti prego! NOI TI AMIAMO LO STESSO!


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono cose scontate.
> Per me mio marito si può pure mummificare dove sta e non mi sognerei di comunicargli una mia malattia. Non conto su di lui e neppure lo vorrei vedere in un momento di dolore.


Idem per me.


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

Mio marito l'ho lasciato io veri, sto facendo un casino per stare con il mio amante, e mio marito al piano di sopra a farsi i lavori per andare a vivere da solo...come potrei non sentirmi in colpa per lui? Come potrei non volergli bene, non preoccuparmi per lui? Guarda che non sono la sola sai a comportarmi così, lo trovo segno di civiltà. Persa è ferita, odia il marito, lui l'ha tradita e lei serba giustament erancore, io no, io ho rancori vecchi oramai ma mi sembra di esssermi ben riscattata. Come fai a dire che vivo nell'indeterminatezza? A parte sei solo tu a dirlo anche tra i miei amici. Cavolo, da giugno mio marito sa tutto di tutto, da agosto la sua famiglia sa tutto di tutto, lui ha lasciato la compagna definitivamente, è andato via di casa definitivamente e si è trasferito in un altro appartamento, io sto per vivere da sola, questione di giorni, i miei figli sanno, i suoi figli sanno, le famiglie sanno, usciamo allo scoperto, non ci nascondiamo più, facciamo progetti per tutto, stiamo insieme ogni giorno come possiamo, dove vedi l'indetermintezza, dove scusa? Se vedessi la mia vita è un ciclone in questo periodo, non so più a chi dare i resti, lavori da lui, lavori da mio marito, arreda qui, arreda là, corri su, corri giù, non vedo l'ora di avere una vita tranquilla con lui, ma mio marito resterà sempre il padre dei miei figli, l'uomo con cui sono cresciuta e diventata adulta, che sicuramente con tutti i suoi torti non mi avrebbe mai lasciata, ottimo medico oltretutto, e non dovrei farmi curare da lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ???????????
PS: Scusa veri e questo non è coraggio? Devi proprio non aver capito bene, fai un salto a roma e...te ne accorgerai!!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono cose scontate.
> Per me mio marito si può pure mummificare dove sta e non mi sognerei di comunicargli una mia malattia. Non conto su di lui *e neppure lo vorrei vedere in un momento di dolore.*


Ma perchènno!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Mio marito l'ho lasciato io veri, sto facendo un casino per stare con il mio amante, e mio marito al piano di sopra a farsi i lavori per andare a vivere da solo...come potrei non sentirmi in colpa per lui? Come potrei non volergli bene, non preoccuparmi per lui? Guarda che non sono la sola sai a comportarmi così, lo trovo segno di civiltà. Persa è ferita, odia il marito, lui l'ha tradita e lei serba giustament erancore, io no, io ho rancori vecchi oramai ma mi sembra di esssermi ben riscattata. Come fai a dire che vivo nell'indeterminatezza? A parte sei solo tu a dirlo anche tra i miei amici. Cavolo, da giugno mio marito sa tutto di tutto, da agosto la sua famiglia sa tutto di tutto, lui ha lasciato la compagna definitivamente, è andato via di casa definitivamente e si è trasferito in un altro appartamento, io sto per vivere da sola, questione di giorni, i miei figli sanno, i suoi figli sanno, le famiglie sanno, usciamo allo scoperto, non ci nascondiamo più, facciamo progetti per tutto, stiamo insieme ogni giorno come possiamo, dove vedi l'indetermintezza, dove scusa? Se vedessi la mia vita è un ciclone in questo periodo, non so più a chi dare i resti, lavori da lui, lavori da mio marito, arreda qui, arreda là, corri su, corri giù, non vedo l'ora di avere una vita tranquilla con lui, ma mio marito resterà sempre il padre dei miei figli, l'uomo con cui sono cresciuta e diventata adulta, che sicuramente con tutti i suoi torti non mi avrebbe mai lasciata, ottimo medico oltretutto, e non dovrei farmi curare da lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto... tuo marito sarà sulla novantina no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






scusa Fay... ti piglio un pò in giro...


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

No pensa Lupa, è più giovane di 4 anni. 57 anni portati da DIO!!!!!! Lo volete per caso?????????'


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No pensa Lupa, è più giovane di 4 anni. 57 anni portati da DIO!!!!!! Lo volete per caso?????????'


Fallo iscrivere...non si sa mai.


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

fossi matta!!! Beso!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> No pensa Lupa, è più giovane di 4 anni. 57 anni portati da DIO!!!!!! Lo volete per caso?????????'


... mmm...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... potremmo dirlo a Rita...


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

Un approfondimento del caso. Secondo voi è possibile impedire ai figli ultraventenni di frequentare il papà con la nuova compagna? Premesso che loro mi frequentano volentieri, ma che ogni volta sono scenate da parte della mamma, ho deciso  che è meglio evitare al momento, anche se lui ci tiene molto a poter finalmente condurre una vita "normale" senza vivere da esule come ha fatto per anni. Capisco la mamma, sono moglie e madre anche io, ma non sono un pò troppo grandi i figli di 23 e 24 anni per soccombere alla volontà della mamma? Non ho questi problemi io con i miei figli più piccoli!! Come fare in questo caso? Mi spiace tutto questo casino, soprattutto per lui.


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

Per rita è troppo giovane...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Un approfondimento del caso. Secondo voi è possibile impedire ai figli ultraventenni di frequentare il papà con la nuova compagna? Premesso che loro mi frequentano volentieri, ma che ogni volta sono scenate da parte della mamma, ho deciso che è meglio evitare al momento, anche se lui ci tiene molto a poter finalmente condurre una vita "normale" senza vivere da esule come ha fatto per anni. Capisco la mamma, sono moglie e madre anche io, ma non sono un pò troppo grandi i figli di 23 e 24 anni per soccombere alla volontà della mamma? Non ho questi problemi io con i miei figli più piccoli!! Come fare in questo caso? Mi spiace tutto questo casino, soprattutto per lui.


 
Penso che alla loro età possano affrontare le scenate materne.
Io non impedisco ai miei figli ( una 9 anni, l'altro cinque) di frequentare la compagna del padre.


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

E mio marito non impeidsce ai miei, 15 e 8 anni, di fare altrettanto.


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E mio marito non impeidsce ai miei, 15 e 8 anni, di fare altrettanto.


E' un brav'uomo. Perfetto per Rita.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Un approfondimento del caso. Secondo voi è possibile impedire ai figli ultraventenni di frequentare il papà con la nuova compagna? Premesso che loro mi frequentano volentieri, ma che ogni volta sono scenate da parte della mamma, ho deciso che è meglio evitare al momento, anche se lui ci tiene molto a poter finalmente condurre una vita "normale" senza vivere da esule come ha fatto per anni. Capisco la mamma, sono moglie e madre anche io, ma non sono un pò troppo grandi i figli di 23 e 24 anni per soccombere alla volontà della mamma? Non ho questi problemi io con i miei figli più piccoli!! Come fare in questo caso? Mi spiace tutto questo casino, soprattutto per lui.


Mi verrebbe da dire che dipende dai ragazzi.

Dovranno essere loro a convincere mammina a non farsi venire le convulsioni quando vi vedete.

In attesa che accada, mi sembra giusto che vi evitiate.
Tanto non penso che non possiate stare gli uni senza gli altri, no?
(dico te e i suoi figli eh...)


----------



## Iris (14 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire che dipende dai ragazzi.
> 
> Dovranno essere loro a convincere mammina a non farsi venire le convulsioni quando vi vedete.
> 
> ...


 
Ma a quell'età non hanno di meglio da pensare..dico io...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Un approfondimento del caso. Secondo voi è possibile impedire ai figli ultraventenni di frequentare il papà con la nuova compagna? Premesso che loro mi frequentano volentieri, ma che ogni volta sono scenate da parte della mamma, ho deciso che è meglio evitare al momento, anche se lui ci tiene molto a poter finalmente condurre una vita "normale" senza vivere da esule come ha fatto per anni. Capisco la mamma, sono moglie e madre anche io, ma non sono un pò troppo grandi i figli di 23 e 24 anni per soccombere alla volontà della mamma? Non ho questi problemi io con i miei figli più piccoli!! Come fare in questo caso? Mi spiace tutto questo casino, soprattutto per lui.


quanti anni ha sua moglie? potrebbe essere pure tua coetanea o giù di lì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma perchènno!


 Hai ragione ...mio no ...ma suo sì ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma a quell'età non hanno di meglio da pensare..dico io...


 Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita...
Mi domando: perché frequentarli insieme più di due volte all'anno?
Evitare incontri mi sembrerebbe di buon gusto.
Non significa non prendere atto della situazione, ma non vedo perché farlo...


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

Perchè lui ci tiene Persa, la moglie ha 55 anni Anna. Non è certo necessario frequentarci, ovvio, ma capita e lui ci tiene molto. Io non particolarmente, ossia, ho già i miei di figli e i miei pensieri, quindi non ho bisogno di creare ulteriori legami famigliari o famiglie allargate...però sono carina con loro. Si penso mio marito sia perfetto per rita, quando vieni a roma ritina??????? Spero  tu non ambisca a prestazioni sessuali da mille e una notte però...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> ... Spero tu non ambisca a prestazioni sessuali da mille e una notte però...


Naaaaa... tranquilla.
C'è abituata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.... cattivisssssssssima....


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

Fay, non pensi dovresti rispetto ad un uomo di cui ancora porti il nome?

Mi dispiace, saro' pesante, saro' del Nord, saro' quello che vuoi, ma io la tua situazione la vedo tutta sbagliata, e soprattutto immobile (tuo marito doveva trasferirsi di sopra un anno e mezzo fa almeno, ricordi? Quanto a te che lavori per tutti ...è inquietante). Poi il semplice fatto che sia l'unica a pensarla così nel tuo entourage non significa che io abbia necessariamente torto...è un punto di vista come un altro.


----------



## Old fay (14 Novembre 2008)

Un anno fa i tempi non erano maturi veri, ricordi che lui tornò con lei, che successe un casino, insomma le cose dovevano ancora progredire, direi che adesso siamo un bel passo avanti, un anno fa ancora non eravamo come oggi, c'era ancora la sua compagna, mio marito non sapeva molto di me, ossia i fatti veri e propri. Oggi è tutto diverso. Io rispetto mio marito, tant'è che sto seguendo i suoi lavori, mi sto dando da fare affinchè possa sistemarsi nel migliore dei modi. Ed oggi soprattutto è lui ad essere convinto, un anno fa non se ne sarebeb mai andatodi sua sponte. Per queste cose ci vuole tempo veri.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena per quanto tu possa sforzarti di capire non capirai mai la condizione di Fay.
Altro mondo altre abitudini altre .... di tutto.
Non sforzarti. Tu parli di famiglie normali qui stiamo parlando di altro. High society roba da Beautiful


----------



## Old geisha (14 Novembre 2008)

mah arrivo sempre alla fine ma non c'ho capito un cacio......... sarà........


----------



## Old fay (15 Novembre 2008)

Ho provato a rispondere per ben due volte...mi si è cancellato tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  segno del destino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .Per il momento buon week end..ci riaggiorniamo lunedì. Baci a tutti!!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Perchè lui ci tiene Persa, la moglie ha 55 anni Anna. Non è certo necessario frequentarci, ovvio, ma capita e lui ci tiene molto. Io non particolarmente, ossia, ho già i miei di figli e i miei pensieri, quindi non ho bisogno di creare ulteriori legami famigliari o famiglie allargate...però sono carina con loro. *Si penso mio marito sia perfetto per rita, quando vieni a roma ritina??????? Spero tu non ambisca a prestazioni sessuali da mille e una notte però...*


 













 sei a questo punto? non mi piace questa battuta...non puoi parlare così di tuo marito...


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2008)

*amarax e non solo.*



amarax ha detto:


> sei a questo punto? non mi piace questa battuta...non puoi parlare così di tuo marito...


Sarei d'accordo con te ma cerco di vedere in Fay una specie di ironia esorcizzante, un vedere qualcuno di cui, in un modo o nell'altro ,ha deciso di liberarsi in modo concordato pur mantenendo rapporti civili. 
E' ovvio che a seconda delle proprie posizioni personali si sia più o meno ricettivi circa le sue scelte.
Per me, pur comprendendo anche l'atteggiamento di Verena, prendo atto di una grande realtà, il nostro modo di pensare é UN modo, non IL modo e, giusto o sbagliato che sia, non può essere sempre di riferimento.
Fay ha fatto parecchia strada da quando é entrata; non ci piace come l'ha percorsa o pensiamo che poteva farla diversamente?... assolutamente lecito, ma quella é stata la maniera che a lei era confacente. 
Il suo matrimonio é il suo matrimonio e come tale lo gestisce, suo marito non é il nostro e, soprattutto, se lei ha stabilito che quelle sono state le scelte giuste, al massimo noi possiamo dire che non siamo d'accordo, una volta per tutte...  altre non servono perché lei ha occhi per leggere!

E' anche probabile che secondo alcune di noi lei se la racconti o ci racconti di evoluzioni e di cambiamenti che noi sostanzialmente vediamo solo di facciata, ma anche fosse, e mi pare che comunque variazioni ce ne siano, é lei che deve vivere la sua vita e non é detto che le nostre previsioni siano quelle azzeccate... sono solo consigli dettati dal nostro buonsenso, esperienza e modo di porci.
D'altronde sappiamo bene che di consigli e suggerimenti siamo sempre prodighi, e non é obbligatorio seguirli, rappresentano sempre le nostre idee, i nostri suggerimenti, che speriamo siano accolti; anzi spesso capita che leggendo qua e là sul forum, spesso ci siano persone che offrono ottimi ed oculati consigli che sarebbero preziosi anche per loro... e non sempre sanno applicarli a loro volta.

Credo che Fay non abbia scelto la via più chiara e semplice all'inizio, ma ormai poco conta, adesso si deve confrontare con quello che ha deciso di volere, e starà a lei caricarsi delle conseguenze felici e meno che siano. Noi quello che si doveva dire lo si é detto per tempo e con la massima obiettività, adesso, a scelte fatte, le si possono solo fare gli auguri che tutto vada come lei spera. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (15 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Verena per quanto tu possa sforzarti di capire non capirai mai la condizione di Fay.
> Altro mondo altre abitudini altre .... di tutto.
> Non sforzarti. Tu parli di famiglie normali qui stiamo parlando di altro. High society roba da Beautiful


e fin qui ti posso anche dare ragione. Io sono una piccolissima borghese, e come tale ragiono.

Ma residua un mio dubbio: non è che il marito non se ne va al piano di sopra (ammazza poi che mossa coraggiosa e chiarificatrice!) perché non ha per niente chiaro cosa sta combinando Fay?!

Conosco un sacco di donne (casi visti da vicino...) che danno per scontate molte cose, tra cui il gaudio del marito per le loro relazioni extraconiugali.

Poi finisce tutto nel sangue e/o nelle carte bollate e loro restano a chiedersi perché....!


----------



## Old amarax (15 Novembre 2008)

*x bruja*

*...*
L'ironia di fay l'ho sempre apprezzata, ma, questa volta no.Non mi è piaciuta la facilità con cui ha parlato e"gestisce" l'ex-amore ma questo certamente xchè sono tradita anch'io. 
E certamente xchè non sopporterei di comparire in questo modo nei discorsi dell'uomo che ho sposato.
Le auguro di cuore  di trovare finalmente un equilibrio con il nuovo compagno ed i figli di entrambi

Vabbè, lo sai bruja, sono un caso disperato.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e fin qui ti posso anche dare ragione. *Io sono una piccolissima borghese, e come tale ragiono.*
> 
> Ma residua un mio dubbio: non è che il marito non se ne va al piano di sopra (ammazza poi che mossa coraggiosa e chiarificatrice!) perché non ha per niente chiaro cosa sta combinando Fay?!
> 
> ...


Questa frase l'ho usata anch'io,sai?Identica! Aggiunsi: e me ne vanto...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e fin qui ti posso anche dare ragione. Io sono una piccolissima borghese, e come tale ragiono.
> 
> Ma residua un mio dubbio: non è che il marito non se ne va al piano di sopra (ammazza poi che mossa coraggiosa e chiarificatrice!) perché non ha per niente chiaro cosa sta combinando Fay?!
> 
> ...


in effetti c'è troppa pace apparente fra gli ulivi... 
però, pensandoci bene... proprio oggi, immersa nei miei monti... pensavo:
siamo leoni o siamo zebre a seconda della situazione in cui ci troviamo..
volendo riassumerla -per sommi capi, la conclusione a cui sono giunta è la seguente: se ti senti zebra non correre ma arrenditi subito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> *...*
> L'ironia di fay l'ho sempre apprezzata, ma, questa volta no.Non mi è piaciuta la facilità con cui ha parlato e"gestisce" l'ex-amore ma questo certamente xchè sono tradita anch'io.
> E certamente xchè non sopporterei di comparire in questo modo nei discorsi dell'uomo che ho sposato.
> Le auguro di cuore di trovare finalmente un equilibrio con il nuovo compagno ed i figli di entrambi
> ...


Beh, ma non è che il marito di Fay sia equiparabile a te per come ha vissuto il matrimonio e ...fuori il matrimonio...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Novembre 2008)

beh, Persa, noi del marito di Fay non sappiamo molto.

Giudicarlo mi pare un po' azzardato, non credi?

Di lei e dei suoi maneggi negli ultimi anni invece sappiamo...perché ce l'ha detto lei!


----------



## Old amarax (16 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti c'è troppa pace apparente fra gli ulivi...
> però, pensandoci bene... proprio oggi, immersa nei miei monti... pensavo:
> siamo leoni o siamo zebre a seconda della situazione in cui ci troviamo..
> volendo riassumerla -per sommi capi, *la conclusione a cui sono giunta è la seguente: se ti senti zebra non correre ma arrenditi subito.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> _in effetti c'è troppa pace apparente fra gli ulivi... _
> _però, pensandoci bene... proprio oggi, immersa nei miei monti... pensavo:_
> _siamo leoni o siamo zebre a seconda della situazione in cui ci troviamo.._
> _volendo riassumerla -per sommi capi, *la conclusione a cui sono giunta è la seguente: se ti senti zebra non correre ma arrenditi subito. *_
> ...


Mia interpretazione.
Che se te lo vuoi tenere o non sai liberartene rassegnati a questa tuo modo di essere.

Io non credo che tu sia né leone, né zebra né gazzella e che hai resistito perché leonessa e che volevi vincere.
Ma che non sei donna da accettare una vita da sconfitta.


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Veri, mio marito quella ha di casa, dovrei forse fargliene comprare un'altra? Scusa ma secondo te anche per i figli non è la soluzione ottimale avere il papa à al piano di sopra? E poi amarax...ti prego, ma che dici? Ma quale battuta su mio marito. Di strada ne devi fare ancora tanta credo, e spero tu la faccia presto.  Bruja, ho apprezzato il tuo discorso, dimostri di aver capito il mio percorso che inizialmente è stato sicuramente sbagliato, ma ditemi voi quali sono le storie extraconiugali che procedono con dinamiche e tempistiche corrette. Quello che conta è oggi, oggi, lui è finalmente andato a vivere da solo in una casa sua, ha fatto chiarezza nella sua vita parlando con moglie e figli, sabato eravamo a pranzo con i figli, io ho finalment edetto tutta la verità a mio marito, quindi veri perdonami ma non capisco quando dici che i mariti a volte sanno a metà. Scusa ma sarebbe così stupido da trasferirsi al piano di sopra facendo i lavori senza motivo? Pensi che lo stia facendo a cuor leggero? Ha preso atto, abbiamo parlato e straparlato, io oramai gli dico sempre tutto quello che faccioe che accade con il mio amante, ma che dovri fare? Allora chiedo. Dov'+ che sbaglio adesso? Non parlo degli errori fatti, chepoi amarax, ha fatto anche mio marito in abbondanza stanne certa. Buon lunedì a tutti.


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Si, probabilmente noi del marito di Fay sappiamo poco, o nulla. C'è da dire che lui assiste all'andirivieni della moglie da un bel pezzo...e non  i pare che abbia fatto tanto per riconquistarla. Essere un brav'uomo, non significa essere un bravo marito.
Insomma se Fay ha mosso mari e monti per vivere con un altro, si è innamorata di un altro, è perchè determinate carenze affettive le aveva.
Possiamo storciere il naso..pensare che Fay sia una borghese viziata (ma poi a voi cosa importa...mica parlerete per invidia, no?), ma lei vive la sua realtà.
certo, che se fosse stata la moglie casalinga del cassaintegrato, non avrebbe potuto per mettersi la separazione, seppure solo di fatto, da il marito..o se l'avesse fatto, avrebbe triovato grosse difficoltà..
Ma la realtà è ed è sempre stata questa: fin dal passato, il modo con il quale si vive la separazione, è condizionata dall'ambiente socio-economico.

per quanto riguarda il modo con cui Fay parla del marito, mi pare ironico, e non irriverente...caso mai dovrebbe storcere il naso la nostra Ritina.
Ancora aggiungo, per quanta umana solidarietà provi per Amarax, io credo che sia più pericoloso il modello di moglie zerbino che Ama trasmette ai suoi figli, che il modello che trasmette Fay.

Mi dispiace Amarax...ma è ora che riacquisti un tantino di dignità. Te lo dico con affetto.


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Grazie Iris, infatti hai ragione, mio marito non ha fatto nulla per capire cosa non andasse nel nostro matrimonio, anzi direi che se n'è fregato alla grande facendosi i cavoli suoi anche di basso livello. Per non parlare dell'umiliazione sessuale che ho subito per tutta una vita, niente sesso o poco, e non mi va di agiungere altro. Economicamente mio marito manteine la famiglia ma a me personalmente non è mai andato nulla, nemmeno un regalo, non ho un anello da parte sua, o un paio di orecchini o...altro. Poi certo, mi ha fatto vivere bene, viaggi, vacanze, macchine etc. ma erano cose sue delle quali usufruivo anche io e alle quali sto rinunciando senza fatica perchè non me ne frega nulla. Vogliamo parlare poid quando mio figlio, nostro figlio ha rischiato di morire per sua superficialità? Non si dimentica, o meglio, non si perdona, ho troppa digjnità e amor proprio per farlo. E così mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo. A me con la separazione non cambierà nulla a livello economico, perchè dovrebbe? I soldi per fare la spesa continuerà a darmeli, a me ci penso io, ai figli lui...le case c'erano da prima, i suoi viaggi continueranno come sempre, a me non interessa viaggiare come una trottola come fa lui, non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, e se mai l'ho fatto l'ho pagata con rinfacci e quindi ho smesso di farlo. Non sono una borghese viziata, ma che ne sapete? Ha ragione Iris, l'invidia è una brutta bestia. Di che poi non saprei, le vite perfettine le avete voi, mica io a quanto pare. Amarax, ti arrampichi sugli specchi e rotti pure...mi spiace, la mia realtà è un'altra, la mia vita è un'altra e non sono la sola, ne ho di amiche che si sono separate dopo aver subito umiliazioni matrimoniali per anni, sono rinate e non stanno certo a farmi la morale, sono donne libere, belle a vedersi, rinate, vere, vive, i loro figli stanno meglio, sono stati loro a cheidere la separazione, così come i figli del mio compagno. Ciao!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Grazie Iris, infatti hai ragione, mio marito non ha fatto nulla per capire cosa non andasse nel nostro matrimonio, anzi direi che se n'è fregato alla grande facendosi i cavoli suoi anche di basso livello. Per non parlare dell'umiliazione sessuale che ho subito per tutta una vita, niente sesso o poco, e non mi va di agiungere altro. Economicamente mio marito manteine la famiglia ma a me personalmente non è mai andato nulla, nemmeno un regalo, non ho un anello da parte sua, o un paio di orecchini o...altro. Poi certo, mi ha fatto vivere bene, viaggi, vacanze, macchine etc. ma erano cose sue delle quali usufruivo anche io e alle quali sto rinunciando senza fatica perchè non me ne frega nulla. Vogliamo parlare poid quando mio figlio, nostro figlio ha rischiato di morire per sua superficialità? Non si dimentica, o meglio, non si perdona, ho troppa digjnità e amor proprio per farlo. E così mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo. A me con la separazione non cambierà nulla a livello economico, perchè dovrebbe? I soldi per fare la spesa continuerà a darmeli, a me ci penso io, ai figli lui...le case c'erano da prima, i suoi viaggi continueranno come sempre, a me non interessa viaggiare come una trottola come fa lui, non gli ho mai chiesto nulla, e se mai l'ho fatto l'ho pagata con rinfacci e quindi ho smesso di farlo. Non sono una borghese viziata, ma che ne sapete? Ha ragione Iris, l'invidia è una brutta bestia. Di che poi non saprei, le vite perfettine le avete voi, mica io a quanto pare. Amarax, ti arrampichi sugli specchi e rotti pure...mi spiace, la mia realtà è un'altra, la mia vita è un'altra e non sono la sola, ne ho di amiche che si sono separate dopo aver subito umiliazioni matrimoniali per anni, sono rinate e non stanno certo a farmi la morale, sono donne libere, belle a vedersi, rinate, vere, vive, i loro figli stanno meglio, sono stati loro a cheidere la separazione, così come i figli del mio compagno. Ciao!


Fay, mi dai l'impressione di essere tu a gestire tutto e che i tuoi uomini rispetto a te siano molto deboli di carattere. è una mia impressione ma non credo di sbagliare di molto.
arredi la casa di tuo marito, arredi l'altra, curi la tua, lavori, stai con i figli... insomma fai tutto tu e loro ti lasciano fare... in pratica hai tutto sotto il tuo controllo.


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Si Anna, sono una vera rompicoglioni...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bacio grande!


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Ancora una precisazione..perchè non vorrei essere fraitesa: A proposito di Fay, mi pare non ci sia nulla da aggiungere....ha deciso cosa fare e come fare, ed è venuta solo a comunicarlo, non ha chiesto consigli. Se sbaglia, pagherà come tutti paghiamo.

a proposito di Amarax, pur non condividendo neanche una virgola del suo comportamento, le porto il massimo rispetto. Sia chiaro.


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

*x amarax*

Anche io le porto rispetto  ma in cambio lo pretendo. Baci.


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris, Fay
ma davvero pensate che esprimere una opinione (che riviene da ciò che si legge) sia invidia?
ma allora qui siamo tutti invidiosi di tutto e tutti!!
personalmente invidio una sola persona al mondo ... ma non scrive qui e non dico oltre


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, probabilmente noi del marito di Fay sappiamo poco, o nulla. C'è da dire che lui assiste all'andirivieni della moglie da un bel pezzo...e non  i pare che abbia fatto tanto per riconquistarla. Essere un brav'uomo, non significa essere un bravo marito.
> Insomma se Fay ha mosso mari e monti per vivere con un altro, si è innamorata di un altro, è perchè determinate carenze affettive le aveva.
> Possiamo storciere il naso..pensare che Fay sia una borghese viziata (ma poi a voi cosa importa...m*ica parlerete per invidia, no*?), ma lei vive la sua realtà. .




Io assolutamente si!!

Con grande affetto, e grande invidia per FAY!!!! Ammesso dal primo momento!

Ma non perché stia con l'amante. Quello per me è un omuncolo.

Ma perché riesce serena a fare...cio' che vuole, senza nessun patema!!

Baci ad entrambe!


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2008)

non vedo cosa ci sia da invidiare tra un marito indifferente e un amante con tre donne .
auguri


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io assolutamente si!!
> 
> Con grande affetto, e grande invidia per FAY!!!! Ammesso dal primo momento!
> 
> ...


 
Verena...mi chiedo cosa hai da invidiare...hai avuto una crisi familiare brillantemente risolta...anche se sicuramente con le sue difficoltà. Dubito che Fay non abbia patemi d'animo.
Ricambio il bacio


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo cosa ci sia da invidiare tra un marito indifferente e un amante con tre donne .
> auguri


e' ciò che mi chiedo infatti.


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Veri veri, non criticare un uomo che non conosci...E poi che ne sai dei miei patemi. Ma che caspita ne sai tu di quello che vivo io dentro e che ho vissuto, ho avuto momenti molto difficili in passato per colpa di questa storia, emotivamente intendo....ma secondo te, le altre donne cosa fanno, o cosa avrebbero fatto? Esiste un manuale per caso di comportamento adulterino? Dò l'idea di essere una persona superficiale probabilmente, ma non è così. Se lo fossi stata avrei continuato a farmi i cavoli miei dato che mio marito indifferente me lo permetteva, e invece no, sto facendo un gran casino. ...è questo che invidi veri? E' meglio forse una persona che si tiene l'amante per anni mentendo alla famiglia e figli? Io non ho voluto questo, inizialmente sono stata costretta, ma adesso sono serena perchè è tutto molto più chiaro. Sapete cosa penso? Che ci sia invidia invece qui, ma non per le persone e le loro storie, si tratta di un'invidia a pelle, tanto per dire delle cose. Minerva, nemmeno ti rispondo perchè non capisci mi sembra, eh no proprio no!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Veri veri, non criticare un uomo che non conosci...E poi che ne sai dei miei patemi. Ma che caspita ne sai tu di quello che vivo io dentro e che ho vissuto, ho avuto momenti molto difficili in passato per colpa di questa storia, emotivamente intendo....ma secondo te, le altre donne cosa fanno, o cosa avrebbero fatto? Esiste un manuale per caso di comportamento adulterino? Dò l'idea di essere una persona superficiale probabilmente, ma non è così. Se lo fossi stata avrei continuato a farmi i cavoli miei dato che mio marito indifferente me lo permetteva, e invece no, sto facendo un gran casino. ...è questo che invidi veri? *E' meglio forse una persona che si tiene l'amante per anni mentendo alla famiglia e figli?* Io non ho voluto questo, inizialmente sono stata costretta, ma adesso sono serena perchè è tutto molto più chiaro. Sapete cosa penso? Che ci sia invidia invece qui, ma non per le persone e le loro storie, si tratta di un'invidia a pelle, tanto per dire delle cose. Minerva, nemmeno ti rispondo perchè non capisci mi sembra, eh no proprio no!!


perché non hai fatto così nel passato?
in tradimento.it parlavi di un altro amante che mantenevi  vivendo un tranquillo menage matrimoniale.come dicevo , sei migliorata ...però non parlare mai d'ipocrisia


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Certo che sono migliorata, non l'ho mai nascosto di avere avuto un'altra esperienza prima, nulla a che fare con quello che sto vivendo oggi, ed infatti non era quello che volevo, io cercavo l'amore, una storia non solo di sesso come la precedente, perchè di quello avevo bisogno, Ma poi non mi bastava più. Non avrei risolto con un amante certo,  ma questo l'ho capito con il tempo. Io non volevo un amante, io volevo una storia vera, pulita, mia. Ed oggi ce l'ho.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2008)

che strana che è la vita... ci fa prendere strade tortuose, a volte, quando la scorciatoia ce la avremmo avuta davanti fin da subito.

non ho mai provato invidia per fay e il suo modo di tradire io l'ho sempre letto più come un bisogno di affrancarsi, di scappare da un qualcosa di troppo "prevedibile".
le ho più volte detto trovati un 40enne... ma lei niente. fedele al suo target fino alla morte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche adesso le dico ma chi te lo fa fare.. ma lei niente...


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Ricordo bene Anna quando me lo dicevi, e ti ringrazio per il tempo speso ad ascoltarmi in passato. Sai cosa? Nella sua casa nuova gli ho chiesto di mettere delle foto di quando era giovane, così ogni tanto vado a guardarle, prendo una boccata di ossigeno e torno da lui...magari bastsse, so che l'età non mi è amica, è per questo che voglio godermi il più possibile questi anni con lui, perchè questi abbiamo, e da qui cominciamo. Saranno pochi? non lo so, forse non saranno i migliori ma così è...magari muoio prima io...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ricordo bene Anna quando me lo dicevi, e ti ringrazio per il tempo speso ad ascoltarmi in passato. Sai cosa? Nella sua casa nuova gli ho chiesto di mettere delle foto di quando era giovane, così ogni tanto vado a guardarle, prendo una boccata di ossigeno e torno da lui...magari bastsse, so che l'età non mi è amica, è per questo che voglio godermi il più possibile questi anni con lui, perchè questi abbiamo, e da qui cominciamo. Saranno pochi? non lo so, forse non saranno i migliori ma così è...magari muoio prima io...


e chi lo sa...
se sei così sicura di andare avanti allora vuol dire che sai di aver trovato quello che cercavi da tanto...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris, Fay, non metto in dubbio che anche lei (Fay) non abbia avuto momenti di scoramento e difficoltà, come tutti.

Ma ha (o almeno da quel che dice) emerge una leggerezza di spirito che le ammiro. Cosi va meglio?


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, Fay, non metto in dubbio che anche lei (Fay) non abbia avuto momenti di scoramento e difficoltà, come tutti.
> 
> Ma ha (o almeno da quel che dice) emerge una leggerezza di spirito che le ammiro. Cosi va meglio?


 
Purtroppo non so neanche cosa sia la leggerezza di  spirito. Io sono di una pesantezza unica


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, Fay, non metto in dubbio che anche lei (Fay) non abbia avuto momenti di scoramento e difficoltà, come tutti.
> 
> Ma ha (o almeno da quel che dice) emerge una leggerezza di spirito che le *ammiro*. Cosi va meglio?



Ecco, giusto ... Brava Verena ... l'Ammirazione e' differente/disuguale dall'Invidia ... ma molte volte si fa confusione e non ci si capisce.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Purtroppo non so neanche cosa sia la leggerezza di  spirito. Io *sono di una pesantezza* unica



Mettiti a dieta


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, probabilmente noi del marito di Fay sappiamo poco, o nulla. C'è da dire che lui assiste all'andirivieni della moglie da un bel pezzo...e non i pare che abbia fatto tanto per riconquistarla. Essere un brav'uomo, non significa essere un bravo marito.
> Insomma se Fay ha mosso mari e monti per vivere con un altro, si è innamorata di un altro, è perchè determinate carenze affettive le aveva.
> Possiamo storciere il naso..pensare che Fay sia una borghese viziata (ma poi a voi cosa importa...mica parlerete per invidia, no?), ma lei vive la sua realtà.
> certo, che se fosse stata la moglie casalinga del cassaintegrato, non avrebbe potuto per mettersi la separazione, seppure solo di fatto, da il marito..o se l'avesse fatto, avrebbe triovato grosse difficoltà..
> ...





Dignità? Io non ho dignità? Veramente le persone che conosco sostengono il contrario, ed alcune che sono a conoscenza della relazione mi hanno detto che  ero  ammirare per come mi sono comportata e per la dignità che ho mostrato in diverse circostanze.

 Cmq non sono una moglie zerbino nemmeno un poco.
 Ero moglie. Ora dico che convivo...vabbè so io come sto.
 Ma spiegami una cosa...sarei pericolosa per i miei figli? *









  ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*io a loro ho insegnato il rispetto per le persone e degli ideali comuni. Sono cresciuti liberi da qualunque imposizione e sereni in casa loro...
Non credo di essere pericolosa, nemmeno un pò.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

*Iris, Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Mettiti a dieta


anch'io pesantissima, presente!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> *Spero tu non ambisca a prestazioni sessuali da mille e una notte però...*





fay ha detto:


> ?
> Di strada ne devi fare ancora tanta credo, e spero tu la faccia presto. *No....n parlo degli errori fatti, chepoi amarax, ha fatto anche mio marito in abbondanza stanne certa*. Buon lunedì a tutti.


 ...
è questo che non mi è piaciuto nel tuo post.
Ammesso che lui non abbia *ma*i avuto prestazioni eccelse...che bisogno c'è di dirlo qui?Non mi è piaciuto per niente.Anzi mi ha fatto tristezza. Se lo hai sposato lo amavi, o no? e se lo amavi oltre a tradirlo xchè lo devi denigrare ai ns occhi? oppure, e questo non lo sapevo ,almeno io fino ad ora, è stato il dolore per i suoi tradimenti che ti ha spinto altrove? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Rosso: 
io la strada l'ho fatta tutta. Non mi è stato risparmiato un solo dolore, una sola delusione. Anzi spero di averla percorsa tutta.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

*x fay*






 ho letto il resto dopo aver risposto.
Mi dispiace.
Un abbraccio e auguri.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mia interpretazione.
> Che se te lo vuoi tenere o non sai liberartene rassegnati a questa tuo modo di essere.
> 
> Io non credo che tu sia né leone, né zebra né gazzella *e che hai resistito perché leonessa e che volevi vincere.*
> *Ma che non sei donna da accettare una vita da sconfitta*.


 
Si volevo vincere. Volevo lui capisse chi amava fra me e lei.
Ma ci ha messo troppo tempo.E non vale più.
Non gli credo su niente più.
E sono sempre più convinta che lui ama se stesso.


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Quello che non capisco è il dovere attribuire ad un comportamento piuttosto che ad un altro un certo primato.
Chi lo dice che un modo di gestire una crisi matrimoniale, o un altro sia quello più giusto?
Amarax, la mia era una provocazione...ho già detto che ti rispetto, benchè non approvi il male che tu fai a te stessa.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Si volevo vincere. Volevo lui capisse chi amava fra me e lei.
> Ma ci ha messo troppo tempo.E non vale più.
> Non gli credo su niente più.
> * E sono sempre più convinta che lui ama se stesso.*



FINALMENTE!

Ci sei arrivata


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Si volevo vincere. Volevo lui capisse chi amava fra me e lei.
> Ma ci ha messo troppo tempo.E non vale più.
> Non gli credo su niente più.
> E sono sempre più convinta che lui ama se stesso.


 
Tu continui a mettere tuo marito al centro. Lui deve capire...lui deve scegliere...e quando scegli tu? Cosa vuoi tu?


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Dignità? Io non ho dignità? Veramente le persone che conosco sostengono il contrario, ed alcune che sono a conoscenza della relazione mi hanno detto che ero ammirare per come mi sono comportata e per la dignità che ho mostrato in diverse circostanze.
> ...


 
Ammirano la tua pazienza. Non fidarti di quel che dicono gli altri. Le mogli cornute fanno sempre compassione....lo so, lo sono stata anche io...ma tu non hai bisogno di compassione.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco è il dovere attribuire ad un comportamento piuttosto che ad un altro un certo primato.
> Chi lo dice che un modo di gestire una crisi matrimoniale, o un altro sia quello più giusto?
> Amarax, la mia era una provocazione...ho già detto che ti rispetto, benchè non approvi il male che tu fai a te stessa.





Iris ha detto:


> Tu continui a mettere tuo marito al centro. Lui deve capire...lui deve scegliere...e quando scegli tu? Cosa vuoi tu?


 
La mia crisi matrimoniale? non sapevo nemmeno di averla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Il dolore che ho vissuto, ed in certi momenti ancora vivo, non riesco a raccontarlo. So che mi ha preso dentro e mi ha lasciata disperata, incredula che capitasse a me e che lui ne fosse la causa.
Innamorata da sempre per sempre.
ma questo non toglie che se ora venisse e dicesse ti lascio ne sarei felice.
Il casino che ho fatto, tutto l'amore che gli ho dimostrato non è servito a niente. Loro hanno vissuto quando e come hanno potuto la loro storia,
lo so bene.
E l'amarax è rinata senza di lui.
Soprattutto ho scoperto che senza di lui sto bene,
Io non riesco a scegliere di fare un casino...questo è il problema.almeno lo è stato finchè non avevo spazio per il dolore dei miei figli per la mia rottura con il loro papà
Ora credo di essere disponibile x questo e sto aspettando la laurea del primo.
....
PS: va fuori per un convegno. Io non sono al suo fianco.


----------



## Old stellamarina (17 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Si volevo vincere. Volevo lui capisse chi amava fra me e lei.
> Ma ci ha messo troppo tempo.E non vale più.
> Non gli credo su niente più.
> E sono sempre più convinta che lui ama se stesso.


 
Qeusti uomini, e in mezzo ci metto anche il mio sono di fondo egoisti, per cui prima di tutto pensano a stare bene loro, ma se noi poi ne siamo così  innamorate il loro lato buono lo devono pur avere no?? Io non mi ritengo una masochista e nemmeno tu lo sei Amarax.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> FINALMENTE!
> 
> Ci sei arrivata
















 ma davvero pensi che sia scema??... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  simme e Napule, paisà....


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Qeusti uomini, e in mezzo ci metto anche il mio sono di fondo egoisti, per cui prima di tutto pensano a stare bene loro, ma se noi poi ne siamo così innamorate il loro lato buono lo devono pur avere no?? Io non mi ritengo una masochista e nemmeno tu lo sei Amarax.


 
Non lo so.Non so più niente se non che sto male  a causa sua e che devo venirne fuori in un modo o nell'altro...


----------



## Old stellamarina (17 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> La mia crisi matrimoniale? non sapevo nemmeno di averla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai modo di pedinarlo??? o magari potresti decidere di seguirlo all'ultimo momento così vedi come reagisce no??


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Non hai modo di pedinarlo??? o magari potresti decidere di seguirlo all'ultimo momento così vedi come reagisce no??


non faccio più niente. Niente.Ho fatto anche troppo. Un





 a te.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Non so, per me siete tutte troppo passive, non abbiatemene.

Se avete dubbi, fateli diventare certezze, e agite.

Altrimenti tenetevi i vostri uomini (mariti o amanti che siano) come sono, e basta lagne!


----------



## Iris (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, per me siete tutte troppo passive, non abbiatemene.
> 
> Se avete dubbi, fateli diventare certezze, e agite.
> 
> Altrimenti tenetevi i vostri uomini (mariti o amanti che siano) come sono, e basta lagne!


  Infatti. Anche io la penso così.


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, per me siete tutte troppo passive, non abbiatemene.
> 
> Se avete dubbi, fateli diventare certezze, e agite.
> 
> *Altrimenti tenetevi i vostri uomini (mariti o amanti che siano) come sono, e basta lagne!*


 
... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ...non ci possiamo più nemmeno lamentare?
.....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Ehm...si.

Pero'....non vi infastidite da sole?!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, per me siete tutte troppo passive, non abbiatemene.
> 
> Se avete dubbi, fateli diventare certezze, e agite.
> 
> Altrimenti tenetevi i vostri uomini (mariti o amanti che siano) come sono, e basta lagne!





Verena67 ha detto:


> Ehm...si.
> 
> Pero'....non vi infastidite da sole?!


 





  ....mah! non mi sento sola. Vi leggo. Mi emoziono con voi. Rido e piango con voi...no non mi sento sola, ho tutti voi qui e cis to bene anche se a volte mi sento ignorata. Sarà xchè mi lagno??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Sarà per quello!

Sei forte Ama!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sarà per quello!
> 
> Sei forte Ama!








 ...e dillo allora, dillo crotala preferita!!!


----------



## Old fay (17 Novembre 2008)

Belle tutte quante che siete...ma vi rendete conto che stì maschietti ci fanno litigare??? Ama, sei forte, è solo il tuo dolore a darmi fastidio.... Bacio a tutte!


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Belle tutte quante che siete...ma vi rendete conto che stì maschietti ci fanno litigare??? Ama, sei forte, è solo il tuo dolore a darmi fastidio.... Bacio a tutte!


 





 ...io non litigo. Però ci sto da cani a sentire che non ho dignità 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Litigare fra di noi non ha senso, bisognerebbe spaccare la testa agli uomini che creano situazioni doppie o, perdonami la battuta, addirittura triple 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
Il mio dolore è quello di ogni donna che si vede tradire dall'uomo che ama.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .Perchè proprio il mio ti dà fastidio?
E poi...io e te ci siamo "intuite" da tempo e sai che i miei sono auguri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sinceri


----------



## Old fay (18 Novembre 2008)

*ama*

Mi da fastidio nel senso che mi fa male. Vorrei poterti invitare domani sera al compleanno di mia cognata, fa 53 anni e le sue amiche sono più o meno della stessa età. 4 nuove separate, 2 separande...vorrei fartele conoscere, la loro forza, il loro coraggio, e quando le vedo insieme ai loro ex mariti, perchè vengono amnche loro, le vedo così forti e così sovrastanti che i mariti mi fanno pena. Le hanno tradite, umiliate o semplicemente ignorate, famale, un male cane, faceva male anche a me.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Novembre 2008)

La cosa triste che emerge da ciò che dici, e la notava anche Anna se non ricordo male, è questa "debolezza" congenita dei maschi.

Veramente desolante...e credimi, sono tutto fuorché femminista.


----------



## Old amarax (18 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> *Mi da fastidio nel senso che mi fa male.* Vorrei poterti invitare domani sera al compleanno di mia cognata, fa 53 anni e le sue amiche sono più o meno della stessa età. 4 nuove separate, 2 separande...vorrei fartele conoscere, la loro forza, il loro coraggio, e quando le vedo insieme ai loro ex mariti, perchè vengono amnche loro, le vedo così forti e così sovrastanti che i mariti mi fanno pena. Le hanno tradite, umiliate o semplicemente ignorate, famale, un male cane, faceva male anche a me.


 
Fai a lei i miei auguri per il compleanno ed alle separate i miei complimenti...Purtoppo al momento non posso ancora fare niente.
manca circa un mese....


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2008)

*Amarax*

Dicevi di essere un caso disperato... direi che sei l'inverso, sei una fantastica affabulatrice di te stessa.  
Guarda che non usato il termine raccontarsela perché implica in filino di malafede: no tu proprio ti crei delle affabulazioni su quello che sarà il futuro prossimo venturo  perché, temi che nulla si aggiusterà, ma speri sempre nel momento magico che cambierà tutto. 
Non si tratta di essere inconsapevoli, solo di avere quella speranza che hanno quelli che possiedono la fede nei miracoli che tutto sanano.
Pensaci bene e dimmi se non é questo il vero quadro della tua posizione attuale?
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dicevi di essere un caso disperato... direi che sei l'inverso, sei una fantastica affabulatrice di te stessa.
> Guarda che non usato il termine raccontarsela perché implica in filino di malafede: no *tu proprio ti crei delle affabulazioni su quello che sarà il futuro prossimo venturo perché, temi che nulla si aggiusterà, ma speri sempre nel momento magico che cambierà tutto. *
> *Non si tratta di essere inconsapevoli, solo di avere quella speranza che hanno quelli che possiedono la fede nei miracoli che tutto sanano.*
> Pensaci bene e dimmi se non é questo il vero quadro della tua posizione attuale?
> Bruja


Un caso disperato? come donna?...Affabulatrice stà per "una che si racconta favole"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sono io. Lo sono stata da sempre, da quando ero piccola.  Ed  avevo bisogno delle mie favole ed ancora ne ho. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













  La speranza che possa accadere un miracolo...la fede che possa accadere. Sì quella ce l'ho...non potrei stare come sto altrimenti.
Nè avrei potuto fingere tanto con tutti per tanto tempo.
Però al tempo stesso sono stanca e questo te lo giuro.
Quando dico che voglio vada via è la verità.
E così mi sono sdoppiata anch'io...ma il mio sdoppiamento fa male solo a me.
Un bacio.


----------



## Old fay (19 Novembre 2008)

Non ho seguito tutto, a cosa manca un mese? Però ama, se tu fingi con tutti, la gente poi, chissenefrega certo della gente,  la gente penserà che tutto va bene e il colpo qualora doveste lasciarvi sarebbe risonante, se invece la gente sa che c'è già aria di crisi, anche per te sarebbe meno pesante il tutto...se lo aspetterebbero e te lo aspetteresti pure tu, è successa la sessa cosa a duna mia amica, quando si è separata, tutti a dire, finalmente, era ora, ma perchè ha aspettato tanto poveretta? Stai certa che tutti sapveano delle sue corna...ad un'altra invece che faceva come te la parte della famiglia felice, tutti a darle addosso, figli compresi che non avevano mai capito nulla....non ti dico i parenti, e la colpa non era nemmeno la sua...questo per dire che forse parlandone apertamnte, dimostrando realmente come stanno i fatti potrebbe aiutare anche te, potresti sentirti più forte, più supportata. Ama, la gente non è stupida, le cose le capisce o forse le sa da sempre...le favole capisco ti facciano bene, anche io sono un pò una che se la racconta ma...poi la realtà potrebbe essere più dolorosa. Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2008)

Scusa Fay, ma della "ggente" che ci frega?

Ti dici sempre tanto moderna, poi mi cadi così? 

Quel che conta è che Amarax stia bene. Se per farlo vuole vivere la sua vita come una favola dove è lei la principessa minacciata dall'Orchessa cattiva (l'amante) che insidia il Principello un po' sbadato (suo marito), liberissima di farlo! Penso abbia gli strumenti anche "fantastici" per condurre in porto se stessa!

Ma veramente quando pensai di separarmi la "ggente" e preparare la "ggente" al "colpo" erano pensieri assolutamente INESISTENTI!


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ...io non litigo. Però ci sto da cani a sentire che non ho dignità
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onestamente dubito che siano le mie parole la causa del tuo soffrire.
E mi dispiace anche che tu non abbia capito quanta onestà e sincerità ci fosse nelle mie parole. Tu credi che io non sappia cosa è il dolore?
Il mio ex marito spariva di notte...ed io rimanevo in casa attonita con un bimbo di 1 anno e mezzo, ed una di neanche 5 anni.
Cosa raccontavo alla grandicella quando alle 2 di notte si svegliava e non trovava il padre? Che era fuori per lavoro. Allora la piccola, che era bambina, ma non deficiente, si prendeva la testina fra le mani e piangeva. Io non potevo piangere: reggevo il gioco.
Entrambi i miei figli stasvano la sera affacciati al balcone, per vedere se e quando il padre sarebbe ritornato.
Sapessi quante ne posso raccontare di vicende accadute in 3 anni...ma sono stata fin troppo patetica per i miei gusti.
Quindi, quando pensi di soffrire,, e che qualcuno ti spinga a liberarti della causa della tua sofferenza, scuotendoti un pò, rifletti. Forse non ti è stato detto per ferirti.
E non mi venire a dire che vuoi riprenderti la tua vita...perchè se vuoi, puoi farlo. I tuoi figli dovrebbero aver capito tutto già da un pezzo. Ammesso che tu debba a dei figli adulti delle spiegazioni. Ti separeresti da tuo marito, non dai ragazzi.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Onestamente dubito che siano le mie parole la causa del tuo soffrire.
> E mi dispiace anche che tu non abbia capito quanta onestà e sincerità ci fosse nelle mie parole. Tu credi che io non sappia cosa è il dolore?
> Il mio ex marito spariva di notte...ed io rimanevo in casa attonita con un bimbo di 1 anno e mezzo, ed una di neanche 5 anni.
> Cosa raccontavo alla grandicella quando alle 2 di notte si svegliava e non trovava il padre? Che era fuori per lavoro. Allora la piccola, che era bambina, ma non deficiente, si prendeva la testina fra le mani e piangeva. Io non potevo piangere: reggevo il gioco.
> ...


Cara Iris,
immagino il dolore che puoi avere vissuto. Peggiore del mio a dover tenere a bada e far stare sereni due bambini così piccoli...mi dispiace.
Certo il mio dolore non è causato da te, l'artefice ha un altro nome.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi feriscono le frasi fatte, tipo il dispregiativo e offensivo "cornuta\o"  e il sentirmi definire senza dignità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono frasi fatte, niente di più.
Io ti ringrazio per l'interesse ed anche per il tuo cercare di scuotermi. Davvero .Non sono sarcastica....io ho affrontato quello che ho vissuto nel modo credevo migliore.
Ora invece penso di avere sbagliato un bel pò di cose. Ma ormai è fatta e l'epilogo sto cercando di scriverlo.


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Un caso disperato? come donna?...Affabulatrice stà per "una che si racconta favole"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per questo ho scritto  quel che ho scritto... capisco che nel sogno e nella favola, alla fine tu ci entri come pagatrice esistenziale.
Mi auguro davvero che tu riesca a trovare una tua via felice, non importa quale, ma in cui TU stia bene.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Non ho seguito tutto, a cosa manca un mese? Però ama, se tu fingi con tutti, la gente poi, chissenefrega certo della gente, la gente penserà che tutto va bene e il colpo qualora doveste lasciarvi sarebbe risonante, se invece la gente sa che c'è già aria di crisi, anche per te sarebbe meno pesante il tutto...se lo aspetterebbero e te lo aspetteresti pure tu, è successa la sessa cosa a duna mia amica, quando si è separata, tutti a dire, finalmente, era ora, ma perchè ha aspettato tanto poveretta? Stai certa che tutti sapveano delle sue corna...ad un'altra invece che faceva come te la parte della famiglia felice, tutti a darle addosso, figli compresi che non avevano mai capito nulla....non ti dico i parenti, e la colpa non era nemmeno la sua...questo per dire che forse parlandone apertamnte, dimostrando realmente come stanno i fatti potrebbe aiutare anche te, potresti sentirti più forte, più supportata. Ama, la gente non è stupida, le cose le capisce o forse le sa da sempre...le favole capisco ti facciano bene, anche io sono un pò una che se la racconta ma...poi la realtà potrebbe essere più dolorosa. Un bacio!


Fra un mese si laurea mio figlio.
Della gente non me ne importa niente. Nè di chi sa e se lo può aspettare, nè di chi non sa e resterà colpita dall'avvenimento.Proprio niente.
A me all'epoca non venne l'impulso(salutare) di sbatterlo fuori. restai incredula, inebetita e affrontai (??? ) subii il dolore quasi senza reagire. Solo qualche piatto buttato all'aria, tavolo,...bè...anche qualche schiaffo...ma finì lì.
Poi ho capito che non potevo sopportare il dover consolare anche i figli. Il tempo è passato e ...sto qui con il mio ultimo sogno: riuscire a liberarmi delle sue menzogne appena il grande finisce.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per questo ho scritto quel che ho scritto... capisco che nel sogno e nella favola, alla fine tu ci entri come pagatrice esistenziale.
> Mi auguro davvero che tu riesca a trovare una tua via felice, non importa quale, ma in cui TU stia bene.
> Bruja




















X Verena:
vedi che non sola?
qui ci sto bene e te, bruja e verena e asu e rita e confù e grande,air, unodi, e scusate di chi in questo momento mi sfugge...lele...iris, pinco....tutti voi...vi voglio bene.


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> X Verena:
> vedi che non sola?
> qui ci sto bene e te, bruja e verena e asu e rita e confù e grande,air, unodi, e scusate di chi in questo momento mi sfugge...lele...iris, pinco....tutti voi...vi voglio bene.


guarda...per farti perdonare vai subito a votarmi come madonnina infilzata


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2008)

Anche noi teniamo a te Ama...certo le mie erano frasi fatte, quelle che ferivano anche me...ma non te le ripeto per offenderti, ma per svegliarti. Io dico a te, ciò che ho detto a me stessa, non ne dubitare. E comunque non ci ho messo un giorno a decidere, ci ho impiegato almeno 3 anni, e non mi sorprendo dei tuoi tentenamenti.
Tre anni della mia vita spesi per chi non li meritava..neanche tu devi sprecare tempo.
Quali errori hai commmesso? Essere troppo ingenua? Essere in buona fede? Sinceramente non hai motivo di sentirti in colpa.
Anche io mi sentivo in colpa: mi dicevo che se il mio matrimonio non andava, dovevo averne una qualche responsabilità. non mi stimavo. Dipendevo dall'opinione degli altri. Questo non deve avvenire, Amarax.
Tu vali a prescindere da tuo marito. sei l'unica a dovertene convincere.


----------



## brugola (19 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io mi sentivo in colpa: mi dicevo che se il mio matrimonio non andava, dovevo averne una qualche responsabilità. non mi stimavo. Dipendevo dall'opinione degli altri. .


questa è una cosa che mi fa proprio imbufalire.
e vogliono pure convincerti che è vero!


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> questa è una cosa che mi fa proprio imbufalire.
> e vogliono pure convincerti che è vero!


Il traditore fa leva su questo: il senso di colpa del tradito.


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche noi teniamo a te Ama...*certo le mie erano frasi fatte, quelle che ferivano anche me..*.ma non te le ripeto per offenderti, ma per svegliarti. Io dico a te, ciò che ho detto a me stessa, non ne dubitare. E comunque non ci ho messo un giorno a decidere, ci ho impiegato almeno 3 anni, e non mi sorprendo dei tuoi tentenamenti.
> Tre anni della mia vita spesi per chi non li meritava..neanche tu devi sprecare tempo.
> Quali errori hai commmesso? Essere troppo ingenua? Essere in buona fede? Sinceramente non hai motivo di sentirti in colpa.
> Anche io mi sentivo in colpa: mi dicevo che se il mio matrimonio non andava, dovevo averne una qualche responsabilità. non mi stimavo. Dipendevo dall'opinione degli altri. Questo non deve avvenire, Amarax.
> Tu vali a prescindere da tuo marito. sei l'unica a dovertene convincere.


 
Grazie Iris. vedi? questo mi fa piacere...sapere che capisci quanto possano ferire le etichette del tutto gratuite e superficiali.
Io ho superato quel devastante senso di inferiorità, quella lancinante sensazione di pensare che se sei stata tradita è perchè sei tu colpevole o mancante di qualcosa. Per questo dico che sto meglio. E' un anno che ho recuperato me stessa al lavoro...e me stessa in genere...sto meglio decisamente. Lui e l'altra? lasciano il tempo che trovano, poco per lo più


----------



## Old amarax (19 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda...per farti perdonare vai subito a votarmi come madonnina infilzata


 
scusaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ,ma l'ho detto che ero certa che mi dimenticavo di qualcuno....ma non mi ricattare, fai la tua arringa??'come si dice quando uno chiude la campagna elettorale??' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 un comizio???


----------



## Old fay (19 Novembre 2008)

*veri*

a me della gente da mò che non me ne frega nulla, era amarax che diceva che fino ad ora ha recitato bene, e se non per gli altri per chi scusa? Per se stessa? Ma fammi il piacere, lei soffre e non se la può certo raccontare. Si laurea tuo figlio amarax, e po? Poi cercherà lavoro...poi poi poi, non esiste il momento giusto, esiste il momento di agire e basta! ma se a te sta bene così va avanti come tante donne fanno non sarai nè la prima nè l'ultima. Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> X Verena:
> vedi che non sola?
> qui ci sto bene e te, bruja e verena e asu e rita e confù e grande,air, unodi, e scusate di chi in questo momento mi sfugge...lele...iris, pinco....tutti voi...vi voglio bene.


Anche noi ti vogliamo bene AMA!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (20 Novembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> a me della gente da mò che non me ne frega nulla, era *amarax che diceva che fino ad ora ha recitato bene, e se non per gli altri per chi scusa? Per se stessa?* *Ma fammi il piacere, lei soffre e non se la può certo raccontare*. Si laurea tuo figlio amarax, e po? Poi cercherà lavoro...poi poi poi, non esiste il momento giusto, esiste il momento di agire e basta! ma se a te sta bene così va avanti come tante donne fanno non sarai nè la prima nè l'ultima. Un bacio!


Io a me stessa non mi faccio fessanon ci riesco...ho mentito agli altri( figli) xchè non mi sentivo in grado di fronteggiare ed aiutare il loro prevedibile dolore. Ero troppo presa dal mio.
A me così non sta bene...e non ho più fatto niente per riconquistare lui da più di un anno a questa parte. Solo questo. Per ora aspetto la laurea.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche noi ti vogliamo bene AMA!!!!








 grazie


----------

